# Eine Frage der Höflichkeit?



## Raindog (9. Oktober 2010)

Eine Frage der Höflichkeit?

Guten Abend meine lieben Buffies!

Ich möchte einmal eine Meinung hören, vielleicht auch ein Feedback der Kollegen da draußen bezüglich einer Situation die mir vor etwa 10 Minuten passiert ist.

Zur Zeit twinke ich mal wieder einen Paladin (Ja, ich kann nicht die Finger von den rosa Platten lassen) Mit Level 21 habe ich alle Punkte zum tanken verteilt, und melde mich für den Dungeonfinder an.

Tank und Heal.

Ja, es mag ein Stilbruch sein, aber ein paar Stoffklamotten, genug Melonensaft. Dann kann man locker heilen. Auch ohne accgeb. Müll 

Anmerkung: In meinem Pool gibt es in diesem Levelbereich weniger Heiler als Tanks. M.M.n. zumindest 

Es dauert etwa 10 Minuten, und die Gruppe steht in Burg Schattenfang. Ich stelle fest: Ich bin Heiler. Na welch Überraschung. Die Mobs fallen, der EP-Balken steigt. Aller läuft gut.

Irgendwann fragt der Tanpaladin jedoch...


Tank: „Du sammelst Tankausrüstung, hu?"

Ich: „Japp"

Tank: „Dann warte doch bitte ob ich es auch brauche."

Ich: „Nein aus welchem Grund denn? Ich hab doch gleiches Anrecht?"


Die Diskussion ging noch eine ganze Weile weiter. Der Tank meinte ich wäre sehr unhöflich und asozial. Ich habe zwar nicht „mowl kakb00n!!!111einelf" gesagt, aber wenn er meint?

Fazit: Ich wollte noch ein Argument bringen, als ich plötzlich aus der Gruppe gewählt werde.

Himmel, kein Beinbruch. Und auch kein Grund meinen Frust in einem Forum auszulassen. Ganz ehrlich? Es hat mich völlig kalt gelassen.


Aber gehen wir noch einmal auf die Situation ein. Rein rechtlich gesehen, und das wird euch jeder GM so bestätigen, darf ich um die mir passende Ausrüstung mitwürfeln. Aus welchem Grund sollte der andere Pala ein Vorrecht haben? Hätte ich nicht das Häkchen bei „Heiler" gemacht, wäre ich der Tank gewesen. Was macht ihn also besser?


Nun die Frage an euch: Habe ich mich (euer Meinung nach) richtig verhalten? War es asozial und unhöflich? Oder hättet ihr genauso gehandelt, und tut es auch in den „großen" Inis?


Bitte beachtet, dass das hier weder ein Flameware werden soll, noch ein ein Privatkrieg. Wenn ihr eine Meinung habt, postet sie mir. Aber bitte akzeptiert auch andere Meinungen. Bringt Gegenargumente, aber bleibt höflich.


Dog - „Wer ist eigentlich Paul?"


----------



## Krezton (9. Oktober 2010)

Hast du dem Tank gesagt dass du eigentlich Tank bist ? Aber wenn du als Heiler drin bist müsstest dich echt mit dem Tank absprechen oder halt warten ob needed oder giert und sonst einfach als tank nur anmelden dann haste die Probleme nicht


----------



## Vadesh (9. Oktober 2010)

Dann meld dich halt nur als Tank an, dann passiert das nicht. 

Und ich finde, der Tank ist absolut im Recht. Du bist als Heiler da, nicht als Tank.

Findest du es toll, wenn DDs dir das Tankzeug wegwürfeln?


----------



## Arthaslight (9. Oktober 2010)

Es ist nunmal so dass man nur auf items mit bedarf würfelt, mit welcher skillung man grad in der ini ist, scheissegal ob du dich für tank und heal anmeldest. So sehe ich das jedenfalls, finde es übelst unhöflich wenn mir ein heiler meine tankitems wegwürfelt, immerhin melde Ich mich ja als tank an, dann kann ich wohl auch erwarten das ich die tank items zuerst bekomme...


----------



## Ereko (9. Oktober 2010)

Schliese mich meinen Kollegen vorher an. Bei Tank items fragen ob du darfst wenn sie der tank nicht braucht kannst se ja nehmen. Aber da du im moment als Healer dabei bist hast du nicht den selben anspruch auf die Sachen wie der tank da er gerade die Aufgabe übernommen hat und deswegen warscheinlich auch da rein geht. Du wärst ja auch sauer wenn ein healer dein Tank zeug wegwürfelt oder ein DD. jeder hat nur ein anrecht auf seine skillung. wenn man es abspricht untereinander kein Ding aber so ist das nicht okay. 




Mfg Ereko. Paladin aus leidenschaft. (Tank)


----------



## Trinkerjugend (9. Oktober 2010)

Moins, meiner Meinung ja hat der Tank "recht" es ist unhöflich oder wie auch immer es in dem Augenblick genannt wird.
Warum? Ganz einfach, wie heist es so schön Firstneed auf das als was ich bei bin egal welches Lvl mann/frau hat.

Das hat auch nix mit Itemgeilheit oder sonstigem zu tun wenn ich als Heal bei bin hab ich "Bedarf" auf Healzeug und erst wenn der Tank/DD was nicht brauch ,was mit einer einfachen Nachfrage geklärt werden kann, dann erst dann würfel ich Bedarf auf Sec Equip. Das nun nicht jeder so handelt wie er/sie selber gern behandel werden möchte ist ja nix neues mehr, dadurch gibs ja auch ständig diese "Alle sind Doof" geschreibsel.

mfg Tj


----------



## Biebre (9. Oktober 2010)

Sehe ich genau so. Wenn du dich als Heal & Tank anmeldest "darfst" du, ohne Absprache, auch nur auf das würfeln, auf das du als deine jeweilige Dungeon-Rolle Anrecht hast.

Als Tank ( der ich leidenschaftlich seit Cata bin), würde ich extrem angepisst wirken, wenn du mir als heal, ohne Absprache mein Tankzeug wegwürfelst. Wenn ich tank und als Tank drinnen bin, dann habe ich einfach Anrecht auf die Tank-Sachen, wenn du dann als Heal drinnen bist hast du Anrecht auf die Heal-Sachen so einfach ist das  Absprechen kann man sich immer, aber wenn der Tank als Tank drinnen ist, so hat er definitiv "first-need".

Gruß.


----------



## Raindog (9. Oktober 2010)

Arthaslight schrieb:


> Es ist nunmal so dass man nur auf items mit bedarf würfelt, mit welcher skillung man grad in der ini ist...



Wie gesagt, ich war Tank geskillt, nicht Heal^^


Aber ich antworte erst mal noch nicht und schaue was noch an Meinungen kommt.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (9. Oktober 2010)

ganz einfache antwort.

der fehler liegt sowas von bei dir.

punkt

achso, dein argument:

_Aber gehen wir noch einmal auf die Situation ein. Rein rechtlich gesehen, und das wird euch jeder GM so bestätigen,_

völlig falsch. der gm würde sagen. "ihr hättet euch vorher absprechen müssen.


----------



## nea-polis (9. Oktober 2010)

Also ich stimme den Tank in der Ini zu, da ich der Meinung bin, dass der jeweils "tankende" Tank den Vorzug auf die Tankklamotten haben sollte. Will er es nicht, so kannst du als Sec. gerne darum würfeln. So wird es zumindest auf allen Realms, auf denen ich spiele gehandhabt (Gilneas, Malygos, Auchindoun z.B.)

Als Beispiel kann man hier gerade den Paladin gut nennen, da er so 3 Slots (Heal, DD, Tank) von Ausrüstungen als Need nehmen könnte. 
Und ja ich stimme den Tank ebenfalls zu dass diese Einstellung für mich sehr egoistisch ist und nicht sozial gegenüber den anderen ist.


----------



## indigo1 (9. Oktober 2010)

bin der meinung du hast das selbe recht mitzuwuerfeln. erst recht, wenn du ihm vorher erklaert hast, dass du eig. tank bist.

was anderes waer es, wenn du nem stoffi sein zeug weg wuerfelst. aber es ist ja sogar fuer die selbe klasse gewesen, also haben beide das anrecht zu wuerfeln


----------



## Survíver (9. Oktober 2010)

First>Sex auch wenn du in deinem Fall normalerweise Tank bist,du warst als Heal drin,also dein Fail .


----------



## Shizo. (9. Oktober 2010)

Kann mich den meisten nur anschließen, jeder würfelt auf sachen die seiner skillung entsprechen.

Tank in der Ini -> Tanksachen
Heal in der Ini -> Healsachen
DD in der Ini -> DD-Sachen

Wenn der Tank das Item nicht brauch, dann kannst du es für 2nd haben. Aber wenn er es brauch, hast du nicht auf 1st zu würfeln.


----------



## Nexilein (9. Oktober 2010)

Es ist eine Frage der Höflchkeit sich auf das Equip seiner aktuellen Rolle zu beschränken.
Ob du Bedarf machen kannst ist egal, es ist ja auch egal ob du höflich bist...


----------



## Jepharin (9. Oktober 2010)

Ganz ehrlich.. du willst doch nur Profit aus deiner Hybridklasse schlagen, oder wieso meldest du dich für 2 Sachen an. Wenn du als Heiler drin bist (egal ob Tankspecc oder nicht), dann würfel demjenigen, der grad am Mob steht und tankt, nicht auch noch das Zeug weg. 

Drum hat der Tank auch vollkommen recht. Nur weil du etwas tragen und benutzen KANNST, hast du noch lange kein Recht dazu. Blizzards System is da einfach fehlerhaft. Entscheide dich für einen Specc, musst du früher oder später sowieso (auch wenns jetz noch so geht) und sammel dafür dann Equipment. Punkt


----------



## SlyserNS (9. Oktober 2010)

Ganz ehrlich? auf dem Level kann es eigentlich völlig egal sein wer wa sbekommt. Ihr werdet die dinger eh nach kurzer zeit weg werfen.
 und um die Frage der höflichkeit zuz beantworten. Nachdem mir ein heiler (Priester) die Tanksachen weg würfelte hab ich ihm einfach das stoffzeug weg gewürfelt *schulterzuck* der hat zwar geflucht wie ein rohrspatz und ich habe die dinger absichtlich auch noch angelegt aber das war mir da so recht egal. wer mich ärgert darf sich da nicht wundern wenn er eine Retour bekommt...

Aber um zum Thema zu kommen. Es gibt eine gewisse etikette die vorschreibt das Heiler doch bitte auf heilzeug würfeln und nicht auf das tankzeug. wiederum wenn du als dd dabei gewesen wärest hätten du und der Tank den selben loot gehabt weil es bis dato nur Ausdauer Stärke gibt und davon provitieren tanks und melees in platte gleichermaßen


----------



## Raindog (9. Oktober 2010)

Jepharin schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich.. du willst doch nur Profit aus deiner Hybridklasse schlagen, oder wieso meldest du dich für 2 Sachen an. Wenn du als Heiler drin bist (egal ob Tankspecc oder nicht), dann würfel demjenigen, der grad am Mob steht und tankt, nicht auch noch das Zeug weg.




Nein, da kann ich dich beruhigen. Ich spiele auch "Monotonklassen". Der Grund warum ich mich für beide Klassen anmelde ist der, die Wartezeit für mich und (so unglaublich es auch klingen mag) für andere zu verkürzen. Ich meine, wenn ich auf Level 21 so wild auf Items bin, läuft da was ganz falsch 

Ich muss zugeben, doch etwas über das Feedback erstaunt zu sein.



Lasst mehr hören!


----------



## The Reptil (9. Oktober 2010)

der was gerade Tankt hat first need auf tanksachen wenn es dir nicht passt tank selber 
auch wenn du dich als beides anmeldest 
so gesehen hat er recht und es wahr mehr als nur unhöflich von dir


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Oktober 2010)

Wieso bist du erstaunt?

Hättes du dem Tank gleich gesagt, dass du eigentlich Tank bist wäre das was anderes. Obwohl er, meiner Meinung nach, das 1. Recht zum Würfeln hat. Wenn du Tank geskillt bist, warum meldest du dich dann als Heiler an? Dein Argument mit der Zeitverkürzung lass ich mal außen vor.

Ich stimmt somit den anderen hier im Thread zu.


----------



## MayoAmok (9. Oktober 2010)

Erstmal ist es etwas daneben, sich im Levelbereich 20 um zumeist grünen Loot zu streiten. 

Meist sind da Stats drauf, mit denen man das Equipment nichtmal wirklich einer Rolle zuordnen kann (Stärke und Willenskraft zum Beispiel).

Es wird ausserdem meist noch in der selben Instanz durch einen anderen Gegenstand ausgetauscht. 

Sobald es aber die Farbe zu blau ändert ist es so, wie hier schon einige schrieben. Man würfelt seiner Rolle entsprechend. Wenn jemand die Tankrolle übernommen hat und ein eindeutiges Tankitem droppt, hat er als erstes Anrecht darauf. Du hast zwar den gleichen Anteil zur Erlangung des Gegenstandes geleistet, aber in einer anderen Rolle, für die der Gegenstand nicht geeignet ist. 

Ausserdem könnten heutzutage dank Dualskill die Hybridklassen ja viel erzählen von ihrer Zweitskillung, unter dem Vorwand etwas erwürfeln und es dann munter zum Händler tragen. 

Möchtest du bestimmte Ausrüstung ansammeln, melde dich nur für diese Rolle an.

Etwas anders läge der Fall, wenn dich das Spiel als Tank bestätigt hätte und ihr in der Instanz nach Absprache die Rollen geändert hättet. 

Aber wie sooft kann man einiges klären, indem man miteinander kommuniziert. Hinterher das in Abwesenheit der Beteiligten in einem Forum breitzutreten ist nicht hilfreich.


----------



## brori (9. Oktober 2010)

also der tank hat recht zum einen ist her halt in der entsprechenden skillung drin und du nicht
weiterhin sieht der tank nicht das du dich als beides angemeldet hast im lfg tool
er sieht nur da is nen heiler drin der auf mein tank loot würfelt
und ich persönlich mach mir in rndm inis nur selten die mühe mir am anfang die skillung der leute anzuschauhen


----------



## Tamerlein (9. Oktober 2010)

ich hab ne ganz andere meinung dazu, im levelbereich wo man eh innerhalb weniger stunden schon aus einem item "herauswächst" ist es vollkommen egal welche rolle man bekleidet, wenn man etwas brauchen kann würfelt man darauf.
wenn später dann auf maxlevel der 2nd specc dazukommt, halte ich es auch so, dass man nur auf das needen soll/darf was man gerade in der instanz macht, also heiler auf heilkram, tank auf tank usw. es sei denn es wird anfangs anders abgesprochen.
aber hallo? es geht um level 21! und da dann lieber jemand rauszuwählen, als zu akzeptieren dass er ein item eben auch brauchen kann, und dafür evtl die instanz gar net oder mit wartezeit auf neuen heiler fertig zu machen, tut mir leid so jemand macht sich die hose mit einer beißzange zu.


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (9. Oktober 2010)

also mal generell gesprochen,
firstneed ist immer gruppenrollenbezogen (tank, heal, dd).
wenn du tankzeugs willst meld dich als tank an.
ansonsten nach dem tank richten und mit der gruppe absprechen.
ich bin damals als tank ewig pdc nonhero gelaufen wegen dem schwarzen herz nur weil mehr so honks dabei waren die als dd oder heal drauf gewürfelt haben.
ich für meinen teil würfel als tank den anderen klassen trotzdem nichts weg.
wenn du anstand hast richtest du dich nach dieser "inoffiziellen" regel...

gruss


----------



## brori (9. Oktober 2010)

naja aber es geht ja mehr oder weniger ums prinzip und so hab ich die fragestellun auch verstanden
ich will dem te nicht unterstellen das er im endgame genausohandelt 


nur stellt sich die frage würfel ich den leuten den loot weg oder nich und für mich spielt das keine rolle ob das im endgame oder im lvl bereich ist 
ich persönlich würd deshalb zwar keinen kicken aber ich würd es zumindest sehr unhöflich finden


----------



## Rabaz (9. Oktober 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Es ist eine Frage der Höflchkeit sich auf das Equip seiner aktuellen Rolle zu beschränken.
> Ob du Bedarf machen kannst ist egal, es ist ja auch egal ob du höflich bist...



So würde ich es auch sehen.

Meine Zustimmung hättest du auch nicht. Wer als tank da unterwegs ist, bekommt die tank-Klamotten, bums aus. >Und nicht der, der es vielleicht auch könnte.

Wahrscheinlich würfelst du, wenn es dich als tank trifft, über dein Heiler-Alibi noch auf alle Stoffteile Bedarf ? Womöglich auch auf Schusswaffen ? Kannste ja nicht benutzen aber wer weiß ? Vielleicht nächste Woche oder nächsten Monat ? 

.


----------



## Splendid (9. Oktober 2010)

In diesem Levelbereich ist zwar das Equip mehr als zweitrangig, da man ja eh nur wegen den EPs oder für das Achievement da reingeht, trotzdem hat logischerweise jeder für seine momentane Rolle und nur für diese das First Need. Der Tank is also klar im Recht wenn er sich beschwert.

Mich würde aber eher mal interessiern ob ihr in Ordnung finden würdet, wenn Heal-Pala/Shamys/Dudu auf Stoffitems würfelt.


----------



## Wintergift (9. Oktober 2010)

Muss ich auch mein senf zu geben ^^ ok ich finde es ist egal welches lvl man hat, 15 oder 80 weil das ja ab 15 der anfang für die gruppensuche über den finder läuft, da fängt es an man würfelt ja auto eigentlich auf den specc den man gerade mit in der ini is ok 

wenn man das jetzt oberflächlich betrachtet ist es egal wie auf was wer würfelt aber nehmen wir an du hast einen dabei der wow erst angefangen hat, würd er zu 100% auf alles bedarf würfeln, würde man ihm da nicht in die schranken weisen sind das dann die eier köpfe die mit 80 nen raid auf machen und sich alles einstecken und gruppe leaven weil sie es nie gelernt haben 

deswegen bin ich davon überzeugt sobald der erste gegenstand droppt schaut so und so scho jeder erstma drauf was der andere würfelt ^^ ka warum is so und wenn ein stoffi auf schwere rüssi würfelt nur um sie zu verkaufen wird normal höflich drum gebeten und gesagt he das is nicht für deine klasse oder specc, normal gibt man es dann weiter, 

weil auch mit lvl 15 bekommt man eben sachen die einem in dem lvl weiter bringen wenn man keine accountgebunden sachen hat ^^


also ich finde der tank hatte recht, du hättest einfach so fair sein sollen und sagen können sry fertig wäre der lack gewesen und du hättest die ini fertig machen können, hättest gemerkt so gehts nicht und hättest dich das nächste ma als tank angemeldet^^ 

sry für den langen post ^^


Ps.: ich hatte es scho ma in ner ini das die gruppe sich aufgelöst hat weil eine ne kiste geöffnet hat^^ das viel schlimmer wenn man sich bekriegt^^*da gabs das noch nicht das man um den gegenstand gewürfelt hat der in ner kiste war*


lg winter^^


----------



## Dabow (9. Oktober 2010)

Habt ihr echt nichts besseres zu tun, als Euch über jeden Käse aufzuregen und direkt alles ins Forum zu stellen?

Wenn Euch das Verhalten anderer Spieler nicht passt, spielt Single Player Games


----------



## Syniera (9. Oktober 2010)

Wenn direkt im Vorfeld geklärt wird, ob es ein Problem wäre, wenn man für sein sec mit auf Bedarf geht, finde ich es in Ordnung, falls alle einverstanden sind. Da jedoch die, sagen wir mal, Verblüffung des Tanks aus dem Eingangspost hervorgeht, denke ich mir mal, dass dies nicht geschehen ist. Welche Rolle der Finder einem auch zuspricht, man hatte ja vorher die Wahl in welcher man überhaupt ausgewählt wird. Wenn ich mich also als Heiler zusätzlich anmelde, muss ich auch mit der Rolle und den mir somit erst einmal "eingeschränkten" Wahlmöglichkeiten betreffend der Ausrüstung leben. Wenn ich das nicht möchte muss ich entweder direkt zu Beginn mit der Gruppe reden oder einfach solche Situationen vermeiden und mich direkt als Tank anmelden, wenn ich auch das Zeug für ihn sicher einkassieren will.
Zu dem Punkt mit den Palas, Schamis und Druiden: Meine beiden Stoffis sind, wie unzählige auch, vor der Zeit der erbstücke gelevelt worden. Oft hatte ich dabei insbesondere Eulchen oder Eles in der Gruppe, die sich in einem gewissen Stufenbereich schwer getan haben, in ihrer Rüstungsklasse was Gutes zu finden. Da ich wusste wie blöde das für sie ist, habe ich zähneknirschend mit ihnen um die Sachen gewürfelt. Ehrlich gesagt war ich um jeden froh, der mit Leichtigkeit in seiner Rüstungsklasse bleiben konnte, aber da man (meist sehr nett) ja zusammen die Inis bestritten hatte, fand ich den Gedanken eher gemein, ihnen alles verwehren zu wollen. Ausnahmen waren jene, die einfach alles gebrauchen konnten, ohne mal ein bisschen auf die anderen zu schauen. Heute wäre ich da glaube ich aber nicht sooo "stressfrei". Es käme dann eher auf die Person an, da ich die Gruppen in den niedrigen Inis zum abgewöhnen finde. Wenn jedoch mal jemand Nettes dabei ist, verzichte ich auch mal gern....und das ohne Zähneknirschen. ;D


----------



## Jesbi (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe bis auf den Post des TE nix gelesen.

Warum?
Weil es mir tierisch gegen den Strich geht das gemaule und gejammer, aber wehe der TE wäre als Tank in der Instanz gewesen und ein Krieger DD hätte "Bedarf" angemeldet.
Dein Post ist für mich verlogen und nicht mehr. 
Ich kann es auch nicht ab wenn ich als Tank in eine Instanz gehe und ein DD würfelt dann auf Tank Items, aber genauso kann ich es nicht ab wenn ich als DD oder Heiler mitgehe und der Tank würfelt "Bedarf" auf die entsprechenden Sachen.

Beste Beispiel sind auch die Jäger, Waffen für Jäger sind wirklich selten in Instanzen.
Wenn der Jäger nun nicht raidet muss er auf die Armbrust aus der Grube hoffen. 
Diese dropt nicht nur extrem selten und wenn Sie dann mal dropt darf man sich sicher sein, das Krieger und Schurken auch Bedarf haben. 
Soviel mal zum uralten Mythos "Hunteritem".

Doch das hätte etwas mit Fairness zu tun und die habe ich in Rnd-Instanzen lange nicht mehr erlebt.

Als kleiner Trost alles unter Itemlevel 264 habt Ihr bis Level 82 auf jedenfall entsorgt.

Ansonsten lieber TE fass Dir an die eigene Nase, Du bist hier nicht das Opfer.


----------



## Deligor (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin ein wenig misstrauisch wenn ich das so lese...

Du hast hier über 400 Beiträge und beziehst offen Stellung gegen eine in WoW eigendlich eindeutige Einstellung...Ich kenne keinen der deine Ansicht wirklich guten Gewissens vertreten würde...

Ich würde also fast denken, dass du uns auf den Arm nehmen willst  denn ich kann dir das einfach nicht glauben, dass du es wirklich für richtig hältst wenn ein Heiler auf DD/Tank-Gear würfelt. Ich denke, dass du dich jetzt schlapplachst wenn du die antworten hier liest.

Mfg Del


----------



## Argres (9. Oktober 2010)

ganz klar....wer als was (tank,dd,heal) da ist hatt first need....ende.....meiner meinung nach....
aber es ist scheinbar völlig normal geworden....leider.....und ich hasse es


----------



## Morca (9. Oktober 2010)

Ganz nüchtern und ohne Gefühl betrachtet: er ist Paladin- du bist Paladin, ihr habt beide das Recht zum aufsammeln.

Aus der menschlich, logischen Betrachtung (wir sind keine Maschinen, also sind wir auch voller Erwartung und Hoffnung beim Spiel): Panzer bekommt Platte- Heiler empfängt "gute Fee- Klamotten"!

Fazit: Gehst du als Heiler rein, wenn was fällt, greif zum Verbandskasten und nicht zur Plattenrüstung.


----------



## Airness (9. Oktober 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, doch etwas über das Feedback erstaunt zu sein.
> 
> Lasst mehr hören!



Es wird sich nichts ändern, ausser du erstellst dir einen 2ten Account und gibts dir selber Recht.


----------



## Feldheld (9. Oktober 2010)

Auf meinem Realm Bloodhoof gilt ganz natürlich first need je nach gespielter Rolle. Dabei hat mich schon immer fasziniert wie zuverlässig und selbstverständlich dieses ungeschriebene Gesetz von allen eingehalten wird. Ich kann mich an ganz wenige Situationen erinnern, wo jemand off need gemacht hat und sich dann verkrümelt hat. Meist natürlich in den niederen Leveln und dann waren es Newbies, die das System noch nicht kapiert haben, oder eben Idioten, die sich bis Level80 ganz von selbst rausselektieren werden. Ansonsten wird *immer* gefragt, ob wer in der Gruppe was gegen offspec need hat. Bei Unstimmigkeiten mischen sich praktisch immer auch die anderen in der Gruppe ein und achten mit drauf, daß alles sauber abläuft. Ninjalooter gibts bei uns bedeutend seltener als so manch anderes idiotisches Verhalten, was bedeutet, daß selbst die Mehrzahl der Idioten merkt, daß es niemandem nützt.

BTW welchen Sinn macht es mit Tankspec zu heilen???


----------



## Budegirl (9. Oktober 2010)

Also ich denke nicht, das es asozial gewesen ist.

Nur unhöflich. Also gegenüber des tankenden Mitstreiters in der Instanz.

Ich spreche es jedesmal am Anfang der Instanz an, ob ich auch auf Tankitems Bedarf anmelden darf wenn ich als Heal mitgehen muss. 
(Ich bin mit meiner Paladine Tank und Heal, melde mich auch grundsätzlich als Tank und Heal an um mehr Chancen auf EP´s zu haben!)


Aber ich denke, es hat den Tank einfach nur gestört, das du dich nicht vorher mit ihm abgesprochen hast.


Auf der anderen Seite kann ich dich verstehen, wenn du notgedrungen als Heal in Instanzen gehst, weil es dir einfach zulange dauert, dich nur als Tank anzumelden, das du dann trotzdem Tankitems haben möchtest.
Wie gesagt, vorher besprechen, dann zieht der Heal keine Aggro.... =)


edit: Hogger for President!!


----------



## Yiraja (9. Oktober 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Dann meld dich halt nur als Tank an, dann passiert das nicht.
> 
> Und ich finde, der Tank ist absolut im Recht. Du bist als Heiler da, nicht als Tank.
> 
> Findest du es toll, wenn DDs dir das Tankzeug wegwürfeln?



seh ich genau so wenn du als heiler rein gehst haste kein anrecht auf tank klamotten. vorher absprechen dann entstehen keine konflikte.


----------



## criatura (9. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du Tank-Items haben möchtest, dann musst du als Tank in die Instanz gehen bzw. dich mit dem anderen Tank vorher absprechen. 
Was Wartezeiten angeht - das ist einfach Pech, wenn man als Tank länger warten muss und ist kein Argument, um dieses Fairness-System auf den Kopf zu stellen.


----------



## CarpoX (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde auch, dass er vor dir ein Anrecht auf das Tank-Zeug hat. Wie du sagtest gibt es weniger Heiler, somit hat man als Tank auch eine längere Wartezeit (das ist ja auch der Grund, warum du dich zusätzlich als Heiler angemeldet hast), die hat der andere Tank aber evtl in Kauf genommen, eben damit er ganz sicher tanken und "1. need" auf Tanksachen rollen darf. Klar sinds nur Low-Level sachen die schnell wieder ausgetauscht werden, aber trotzdem finde ich das man generell nur auf die Sachen würfeln sollte, die der Rolle in der Instanz entsprechend - es sei denn natürlich niemand sonst wills haben


----------



## Mayestic (9. Oktober 2010)

@Raindog

Ich finde dein Tankpala hat Recht. Er meldet sich ja als Tank an, er hat evtl längere Wartezeiten die du umgehen willst weil du dich zusätzlich noch als Heiler anmeldest. 
Wenn du nicht der Tank bist hast du meiner Meinung nach bei Tankequip nur die zweite Geige zu spielen und bekommst nur das was der eigendliche Tank nicht braucht.

Also meld dich einfach als Tank an und gut ist.


----------



## Duselette (9. Oktober 2010)

Eine Frage der Höflichkeit? ganz einfach: ich mache Bedarf auf das als was meine momentane Rolle in der Gruppe ist. Ansonsten frage ich bei Dropps oder am Anfang. Wenn mein Konkurrent, der das primär seinen Job macht, es nicht braucht, mache ich bedarf.

Das ist Höflichkeit. Nicht: ich kann Bedarf machen, ich bin sonst auch Tank / Heiler / Stoffi / Klofrau


----------



## Druidna (9. Oktober 2010)

Tankpala hat Recht. Und du verschwendest deswegen eine wertvolle minute meines lebens. Denn das gleiche ist auch in Raids. Wenn ich als dd mitgehe obwohl ich tankskillung habe muss ich auch erst schauen ob tanks das wollen das ist eine frage der höflichkeit da hastes erfasst


----------



## Bandit 1 (9. Oktober 2010)

Ist das denn *SO* schwer ?

Anmeldung als Tank: Recht auf Tankgear

Anmeldung als Heal: Recht auf Heilersachen

Ende

Und ja, es ist mehr als unhöflich einen Tank die "Arbeit" machen zu lassen und ihm dann die Items wegzuwürfeln.

Umgekehrt natürlich auch.


----------



## Smirre13 (9. Oktober 2010)

Seh das auch so, daß wenn man-egal wie angemeldet-nur auf ein Item "Main-Need" würfelt, als das man eben (Funktion) da is.

Is in jedem Schlachtzugsraid genauso.^^

Ansonsten kann man fragen: "Brauchst Du das Teil nicht mehr..." usw...

Alles andere is bei mir Ninja und landet auf igno...bei uns im Realmpool ziemlich scheiße, wenn man sichs mit Tank verkackt.^^


----------



## landogarner (9. Oktober 2010)

"Die Diskussion ging noch eine ganze Weile weiter. Der Tank meinte ich wäre sehr unhöflich und asozial"

^^ this


----------



## Prudenceh (9. Oktober 2010)

Also im Low-Level-Bereich finde ich es ziemlich daneben, sich um Equip zu streiten, denn in der Regel bekommt man schon ein paar Level weiter neue Items, die in der Regel besser sind. Außerdem habe ich mich immer von Freunden durch die Inis ziehen lassen, wenn ich mit meinem Twink Items haben wollte. Dann hatte ich niemanden dabei, der mir was wegwürfeln konnte.

Wenn Dein Vorfall in einer Level 80-Instanz passiert wäre, dann kann ich verstehen, daß der Tank sauer ist. Man sollte schon allein aus Höflichkeit sagen, daß man noch einen anderen Spec hat (Main oder Sec ist mal egal) und ob man dann, wenn es keiner braucht, mit auf Gear für den nicht aktiven Spec würfel kann.

Ich selber habe auch eine Pala mit Heal-/Tank-Spec und habe immer höflich gefragt, ob ich das Tank-Gear haben kann, wenn es der Tank nicht braucht. In der Regel sagt dann auch keiner was dagegen. Aber einfach Bedarf auf was würfeln, ohne mal drüber zu sprechen, da wäre ich auch sauer.


----------



## rgeva (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde es macht keinen unterschied ob es eine low Ini ist oder eine Hochstufige, es geht immer ums prinzip und als 80er Charakter sollte man eigendlich wissen was sich gehört und was nicht. Es ist nicht gerecht auf anderen Loot zu würfeln nur weil man aus so geskillt ist, wenn man heiler ist dann hat man fist recht auf Heiler sachen aber das gilt natürlich nur wenn man sich auch als heiler anmeldet, daher ist es schon sehr dreist zu argumentieren "ja ich bin auch als tank geskillt", dann soll man sich gefälligst als Tank anmelden und nicht als Heiler, aber das es für einen 80er was neues ist oder überraschend kommt entsätzt mich irgendwie...


----------



## Gidohra (9. Oktober 2010)

das ist ein total asoziales verhalten wen du heal bist rollste auf heal wen du tank zeug sammeln willst dann melde dich nur als tank an das ist das gleiche als wen ein dd auf heal oder tank zeug würfelt weil er es ja auch gebrauchen könnte 

Höflichkeist regel 

dd     = dd   equip sec heal , tank
heal  = heal equip sec dd , tank
Tank = tank equip sec dd , Heal


ich hätte mich da nicht lange diskutiert ich hätte dich sofort gekickt


----------



## account14 (9. Oktober 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Ist das denn *SO* schwer ?
> 
> Anmeldung als Tank: Recht auf Tankgear
> 
> Anmeldung als Heal: Recht auf Heilersachen




SO und nicht anders!

@Raindog

Auch wenn du es nicht wahr haben willst, aber dein Verhalten war/ist assozial.
Da du das vor Beginn der Ini auch offensichtlich nicht erwähnt hast das du Tank bist, und das Zeug willst,
und dann einfach darauf Bedarf würfelst, ist das mehr als assozial!


----------



## Shaila (9. Oktober 2010)

Firstskillung geht immer vor, dass ist eine Urregel die schon immer galt, auch ohne sie zu erklären. Dein Verhalten war nicht gerechtfertigt. Dein Argument ist keines.


----------



## MoK (9. Oktober 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich war Tank geskillt, nicht Heal^^
> 
> 
> Aber ich antworte erst mal noch nicht und schaue was noch an Meinungen kommt.



du warst als heal drinn punkt
du hast dich nich mit dem tank abgesprochen punkt...

Mfg, ehemaliger DD-, Tank- und ab und an auch Healpala


----------



## Flamermaster (9. Oktober 2010)

Der TE is ja mal ein Nap xD wollte hier eine breite Zustimmung erhalten und bekommt jetzt nur zu hören wie blöd er eigentlich is! THUMPS UP!


----------



## Calystro (9. Oktober 2010)

aaaalso ich kenne es so .... bin ich als tank inner ini würfel ich ausschlisßlich auf tankitems erst wenn es keiner braucht nehme ich mir das recht raus auf dd-items zu würfeln auch wenn der dungeonfinder eine gewisse anonymität mitsich bringt gehört es meiner meinung nach einfach zum guten ton "mainneed" auf die items zu machen die zur momentanen skillung passen alles andere sollte um missverständnisse aus zu räumen vorher abgeklärt werden


----------



## Tpohrl (9. Oktober 2010)

Du hättest das am besten gleich mit einer umfrage koppeln müssen, dann hätte es wohl das eindeutigste Ergebis in der Geschichte dieses Forums gegeben! Aber das ist dir sicher auch von vorn herein klar gewesen.
Ich habe das Gefühl das ein Troll zugeschlagen hat


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde mich auch auf die Seite des Tanks schlagen.

Aufgrund deiner Reputation hier im Forum glaube ich dir unbesehen, dass es sich so verhält wie du sagts.
Aber da draussen an der Front gibt es solche Umstände nicht.

Will sagen, der reguläre Tank kann nicht wissen, bist du nun einfach ein Ninja Looter oder sammelst du Tankklamotten für den theoretischen Fall, dass du vllt mal irgendwann eventuell auch mal tanken willst, oder verhält es sich so wie du sagst.

Und um sich nicht mit solchen Fragen rumplagen zu müssen wendet man eigentlich die einfachste aller Lootregeln an, jeder würfelt so wie er in der Innie ist.
Alles weiter ist eine Frage persönlicher Absprache vor Inniestart.

Einfach, verständlich und weitgehend narrensicher.


Edit:



Tpohrl schrieb:


> Du hättest das am besten gleich mit einer umfrage koppeln müssen, dann hätte es wohl das eindeutigste Ergebis in der Geschichte dieses Forums gegeben! Aber das ist dir sicher auch von vorn herein klar gewesen.
> Ich habe das Gefühl das ein Troll zugeschlagen hat



Nö, der Regenhund ist kein Troll


----------



## Throgan (9. Oktober 2010)

Shizo. schrieb:


> Kann mich den meisten nur anschließen, jeder würfelt auf sachen die seiner skillung entsprechen.
> 
> Tank in der Ini -> Tanksachen
> Heal in der Ini -> Healsachen
> ...



This!

Genau so ist es Moralisch i.O.....

Aber mal ne Frage, machst Du das in Deiner Gilde und in Raids auch so? Dann hast DU bestimmt nicht mehr viele Freunde auf Deinem Realm <.<


----------



## Amraam (9. Oktober 2010)

meine meinung:
Man sollte sich absprechen.
Nicht das würfeln an sich war "unhöflich", sondern dass dies vorher nicht geklärt wurde.
frag einfach den tank, wie das mit dem loot ist.

ich nenn mal ein beispiel:

Auf einem Leder-Item ist Ausdauer und Beweglichkeit drauf.

Wer hat jetzt da ein anrecht darauf:

Der DD-Schurke?
oder der Tankende Druide?


----------



## yorklin (9. Oktober 2010)

Hey,

leider gibt es immer wieder solche Leute ( was ich total schade finde ) und ich beantworte dir deine "Frage" ganz einfach:

"Wer Need hat, hat Need!" ( Wer etwas brauch, der brauch es halt! )

und

"Loot ist Loot, mögen die Würfel entscheiden!" Es hätte ja auch sein können das er dich immer überwürfelt hätte und somit eignetlich garkeine Problem entstanden wäre.


----------



## Kovacs (9. Oktober 2010)

manche werden es nie lernen ....... naja passt zum aktuellen Zustand der com ... ich,ich,ich, die anderen in meiner Gruppe sind nur dazu da MEINE items zu farmen. Traurig, was inzw. als "normal" gilt auf den Servern


----------



## account14 (9. Oktober 2010)

Flamermaster schrieb:


> Der TE is ja mal ein Nap xD wollte hier eine breite Zustimmung erhalten und bekommt jetzt nur zu hören wie blöd er eigentlich is! THUMPS UP!



Hehe. Das hab ich mir auch nach seinem 2ten Beitrag gedacht.



Raindog schrieb:


> Aber ich antworte erst mal noch nicht und schaue was noch an Meinungen kommt.



Jo. Nur blöd das die anderen Meinungen auch alle nicht mit deiner konform sind! *gg*


----------



## Nephretiri (9. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du als Tank reingehst, hast du Anrecht auf Tankgier und Ende.

Wenn du als DD reingehst, hast du Anrecht auf DDgear und Ende.

Wenn du als Heiler reingehst, hast du Anrecht auf Healgear und Ende.




Sollte eig. nicht so schwer zu verstehen und auch logisch sein.


----------



## Zangor (9. Oktober 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> ...Der Tank meinte ich wäre sehr unhöflich und asozial...



Schuldig im Sinne der Anklage!

Wenn Du als Heiler in der Ini mit bist, egal ob Du auch Tank angekreuzt hast, hast Du Firstneed auf Healklamotten und Secondneed auf Tankstuff. First vor Second. In meinen Augen wurdest Du zurecht aus der Ini entfernt. 

Stell Dir doch einfach mal vor Du wärst als Tank unterwegs und in jeder Ini sind noch ein oder zwei Plattendds mit dabei, welche Dir immer Deine Tankplatte wegneeden. Würde Dir ganz recht geschehen.


----------



## Shalania (9. Oktober 2010)

Shizo. schrieb:


> Kann mich den meisten nur anschließen, jeder würfelt auf sachen die seiner skillung entsprechen.
> 
> Tank in der Ini -> Tanksachen
> Heal in der Ini -> Healsachen
> ...


Mal ganz im ernst bei dem verhalten in den Gruppen nach dem der Gruppen finder reingepatched wurden sind eh fürn arsch... wieso sollte ich wenn ein Item droppt was ich auch gebrauchen kann ob main oder sec specc drauf passen macht doch eh niemand... ich weiß noch wo ich für meinen healpala 17 mal für das Heal schild reingerannt bin und ca 10 mal es mir weggewürfelt worden war ! 6mal von nem tank 4 -5 mal von nem DD... 

Tank in der Ini -> Tanksachen F
Heal in der Ini -> Healsachen F 
DD in der Ini -> DD-Sachen 	A

Es macht eh jeder was er will warum sollte ich das nicht auch tun ^^

In Raids Locken die meisten sich auch alles ... Und ? kann man eh nix machen ! Was bringt es wenn du immer passt weil der andere es braucht aber selbst nicht weiter kommst.. Alle die hier was anderes schreiben sind eh nur Lootgeier ! Ich lege nen boss und hab anrechtt auf den Loot ! Würfel entscheiden ! hast du mehr bekommst du es und man selber geht leer aus (passiert) oder man gewinnt !

MfG


----------



## aelinmor (9. Oktober 2010)

Hi Buffies,

naja, nach der Vielzahl von eindeutigen Antworten sollte der TE es ja langsam begriffen haben, ausser er ist, so wie ein Vorposter es schon anmerkte, von der Sorte die einfach sinnlose, provokante Threads erstellen um sich über die Community lustig zu machen. (welchen Sinn das haben soll erschliesst sich mir nicht, aber habs ebenfells schon einige Male so beobachtet...)
Persönlich hätte ich es in dieser Situation so gemacht, daß ich geschaut hätte ob der Tank Bedarf würfelt und wenn nicht könnte ich davon ausgehen, dass er schon was besseres hat und erst dann auf Bedarf gewürfelt mit einem kurzen hinweis im Gruppenchan "2.need". Dann wäre alles sauber gelaufen.
Grundsätzlich halte ich es für richtig, wenn man solche einfachen Benimmregeln auch in vermeintlich niedrigen Leveln schon einhält, nach dem Motto "was Hänschen nicht lernt, lernt Hans nimmermehr", um ggfls. auch "Newbies" daran zu gewöhnen, dass es einfach so zu laufen hat.
Man könnte die Frage natürlich noch erweitern wie es z.b. in Raids ausschaut wo sich die Rollen schon mal temporär ändern können, aber das wäre nun OT 
LG
ael


----------



## Kovacs (9. Oktober 2010)

> ... drauf passen macht doch eh niemand


euch lieb euch noch mehr ... weils ja "jeder" macht, ist alles egal. Schöne neue Welt der Generation Loot King. Wie man immer nur liest: ICH habe ein Recht hier und ICH habe Rechte da. Ihr seid ja richtig gute Teamplayer


----------



## Shalania (9. Oktober 2010)

Zangor schrieb:


> Schuldig im Sinne der Anklage!
> 
> Wenn Du als _*Heiler*_ in der Ini mit bist, egal ob Du auch _*Tank*_ angekreuzt hast, hast Du Firstneed auf Healklamotten und Secondneed auf Tankstuff. First vor Second. In meinen Augen wurdest Du zurecht aus der Ini entfernt.
> 
> Stell Dir doch einfach mal vor Du wärst als _*Tank *_unterwegs und in jeder Ini sind noch ein oder zwei Plattendds mit dabei, welche Dir immer Deine Tankplatte wegneeden. Würde Dir ganz recht geschehen.



Bla blub... Ich habe dir mal alles gestrichen was nicht stimmt 

Was lernen wir daraus ! 

Das es total egal ist welchen specc man hat ... sind eh NUR Random innis !


----------



## Freyen (9. Oktober 2010)

Generell muß ich mich der allgemeinen Ansicht anschließen: man würfelt auf die Items die zur eigenen Rolle in der jeweiligen Inni passen.
Der eigentliche Tank hatte also vor dir das Anrecht auf die Items.

Wo ich nicht so ganz zustimmen kann, ist die Bezeichnung "asozial". Ich finde dieses Wort wird viel zu schnell ausgesprochen, denn was 
Dog gemacht hat war zwar durchaus _unhöflich_, aber noch längst nicht asozial. Hätte Dog mit derben Beleidigungen um sich geworfen und 
auf alles was nicht niet- und nagelfest in der Inni ist, gewissenlos Bedarf gemacht und dann die anderen hängen lassen, dann lasse ich
mich auf die Bezeichnung asozial ein. 

Die Benutzung von Kraftausdrücken hat sich in den letzten Jahren immer weiter verbreitet und irgendwann sind wir so weit, dass wir neue
Worte erfinden müssen, da die alten nicht mehr ausreichen. 

Ist genau wie beim "Super GAU". Was bitte ist den ein "Super" GAU? 
GAU = Größter anzunehmender Unfall. 
Super GAU = Super größter anzunehmender Unfall?!? Lächerlich, oder nicht?


----------



## schäubli (9. Oktober 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wieso bist du erstaunt?
> 
> Hättes du dem Tank gleich gesagt, dass du eigentlich Tank bist wäre das was anderes. Obwohl er, meiner Meinung nach, das 1. Recht zum Würfeln hat. Wenn du Tank geskillt bist, warum meldest du dich dann als Heiler an? Dein Argument mit der Zeitverkürzung lass ich mal außen vor.
> 
> Ich stimmt somit den anderen hier im Thread zu.



voila


----------



## Shalania (9. Oktober 2010)

Kovacs schrieb:


> euch lieb euch noch mehr ... weils ja "jeder" macht, ist alles egal. Schöne neue Welt der Generation Loot King. Wie man immer nur liest: ICH habe ein Recht hier und ICH habe Rechte da. Ihr seid ja richtig gute Teamplayer



JA weil es Jeder macht ! kannste Nicht ändern wird sich auch nicht mit diesem tool ändern... zu dem Generation Lootking kann ich nur sagen ! Schau dir die Lootverteilung bei uns inner raid an Alles Fair keiner heult weil sich die leute absprechen ! Nur wenn ich mit 4 man die ich erst in 3-4 monaten höchstens wieder sehe Wieso sollte mich das interressieren ob der Gutes Gear hat !


----------



## Erypo (9. Oktober 2010)

this > thread!

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=MX0D4oZwCsA
[URL=http://img259.imageshack.us/i/fulloffuck.jpg/]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[/url]


----------



## *FREAKBROTHER* (9. Oktober 2010)

erster beitrag (ich bin ganz aufgeregt^^)

ich geh als dd (fury-krieger) in heroic-ini´s, um an tankgear zu kommen und endlich mal das def-cap zu erreichen, damit ich auch heroics tanken kann.

eurer meinung nach sollte ich mich aber als tank anmelden, auch wenn ich NICHT critimmun bin, damit ich ein "anrecht" auf tankgear habe?

DAS halte ich für asozialer, als mit dd-anmeldung auf tankzeug zu rollen, da niemand etwas davon hat, wenn ich in einer tour umfalle und die gruppe wiped.

im raid sieht die ganze sache anders aus, da spricht man sich natürlich ab, aber wenn ich in einer 5er-ini jedesmal passen muss, weil ich net als tank drin 

bin, kann ich frühestens mit ende cataclysm wotlk-heroics tanken 

irgendwie auch net der sinn der sache...


----------



## Raindog (9. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aufgrund deiner Reputation hier im Forum glaube ich dir unbesehen, dass es sich so verhält wie du sagts.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...





Sollte mir dieser Teil der Aussage jetzt Mut machen, oder ein schlechtes Gewissen?
Bei dem Edit hatte ich tatsächlich eine dicke Krokodilsträne im Auge. Der große Sammler gibt Schützenhilfe *schnüff*




Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:

Ich habe ganz offensichtlich einen Nerv getroffen. Ich habe zwar nicht mit absoluter Zustimmung gerechnet, aber das hier hat mich schon erstaunt. Ich dachte es wäre gerechtfertig. Ich dachte es wäre okay. Andere Leute spielen den Ninja, gehen afk oder lassen sich von der Gruppe schleifen. Da wäre ein Wurf auf Tankausrüstung kein Beinbruch? Offensichtlich falsch gedacht. Aber was jetzt kommt wird der Hammer. Ja ich tu es tatsächlich.

Ich gestehe reumütig meine Schuld ein.

Es war ein Fehler. Ich würde niemals einem 80er seinen Kram wegwürfeln wollen. Schon gar nicht bei mir bekannten Spielern. Aber das Prinzipn ist das gleiche. Neben (den unvermeidlich) dummen Kommentaren haben hier einige Leute sehr vernünftige Aspekte gebracht. Ich habe mich in die Rolle des Tank versetzt, so wie viele es vorschlugen, und kann die Reaktion nachvollziehen. Es war *KEIN Kavaliersdelikt. *Es war genau genommen (und auf deutsch) eine Scheißaktion.

Auch wenn ich nun hören sollte, ich wäre ein Heuchler, oder mich um besagte Reputation fürchten (Und sowas soll ich haben Sammler?) ist es mir eigentlich gleich was die Com. über mich denkt.  "Remember, remember, the fifth of November.."* -> Die große Anonymität und so. Doch, oder vielleicht auch genau deswegen, werde ich sogar noch einen Schritt weiter gehen

Ich gelobe Besserung, und werde mein Verhalten änden.


Danke für das Feedback. Mir hat es geholfen. Und wenn all die Pappnasen mit den dummen Kommentaren das täten, was sie mich könnten. Tja dann würde ich den ganzen Tag nicht zum sitzen kommen.



Dog - Wer ist schon frei von Fehlern? 




*aus: V wie Vendetta 

Edit: Danke Versace. Falsch kopiert, und jetzt geändert


----------



## Amraam (9. Oktober 2010)

Freyen schrieb:


> Generell muß ich mich der allgemeinen Ansicht anschließen: man würfelt auf die Items die zur eigenen Rolle in der jeweiligen Inni passen.
> Der eigentliche Tank hatte also vor dir das Anrecht auf die Items.
> 
> Wo ich nicht so ganz zustimmen kann, ist die Bezeichnung "asozial". Ich finde dieses Wort wird viel zu schnell ausgesprochen, denn was
> ...



unhöflich, ja 

zum thema Asozial:



> Hätte Dog mit derben Beleidigungen um sich geworfen und
> auf alles was nicht niet- und nagelfest in der Inni ist, gewissenlos Bedarf gemacht und dann die anderen hängen lassen, dann lasse ich
> mich auf die Bezeichnung asozial ein.



Asozial -> Anti-Sozial. 
Anti-> das gegenteil von ....
Sozial-> Geltende geselschaftliche Regelungen.

wenn mans genau nimmt is das was du beschrieben hast , ingame "sozial", höfliche, gewissenhafte mitspieler "asozial"


----------



## Versace83 (9. Oktober 2010)

Krezton schrieb:


> oder halt warten ob *needed oder giert*



made my day... ich hoffe fuer dich du warst betrunken als du das geschrieben hast ^^

Zum Thema:
Es ist fuer gewoehnlich so, dass man dafuer Bedarf (need) wuerfelt in dessen Funktion man in der Ini ist. Als tank wuerfelst du fuer tank equipment und als Heiler eben fuer Heiler Equipment und ansonsten Gier (greed) oder fragst vorher nach ob jemand das Item braucht. Gerade wenn man als tank ein bestimmtes Item ist es schon aergerlich wenn man das von einem als DD oder Heiler angemeldeten Char weggewuerfelt bekommt. Ging mir in der Levelphase genauso, da habe ich das Tankschwert aus ZG von nem Hunter weg gewuerfelt bekommen mit der Begruendung er brauche es um sich das Zweihandschwert herzustellen. Seit dem ist es auf der ignore list... man macht sich damit also nicht unbedingt beliebt  



Raindog schrieb:


> "Remember, remember, the fifth of september.."*



Meinst du den Gunpowder Plot? Das war der fuenfte November, nicht September


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Oktober 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Dog - Wer ist schon frei von Fehlern?



ICH!!

BTW: Cooler Post, Respekt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Oktober 2010)

Shalania schrieb:


> Das es total egal ist welchen specc man hat ... sind eh NUR Random innis !



Guck das ist die Frage generelle Diskussion oder Einzelfall.

In der vom Regenhund geschilderten Situation finde ich es auch keine besonderes Ding.
Wie hier schon jemand richtig geschrieben hat, hat man die Low-Level-Sachen beim derzeitigen Leveltempo meist nicht länger an als eine Pornodarstellerin ihr Klamotten zu Anfang des Films.
In der konkreten Situation also: WGAF

Das ganze scheint aber mehr als generelle Diskussion zu dienen, und da bleib ich bei meiner Meinung.
Egal ob Raid oder Hero 5er, würfeln auf Spec sofern nicht vorher anders abgesprochen. Alleine weils so schön einfach zu merken ist.


----------



## Raindog (9. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ICH!!
> 
> BTW: Cooler Post, Respekt.





Ich traue dir die Spitzfidigkeit zu, die Ironie deiner Antwort auf dein BTW zu beziehen mein lieber Freund


----------



## AlphaChris (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde wenn du als heiler mitgehst, hast du auch nur das anrecht auf die teile die dir als heiler was bringen würde.

es ist kein wunder das du da aus ner grp gekickt wirst, weil die tank arbeit macht in der gruppe ja ein anderer, also hat dieser auch eher anrecht auf tank equip.

stell dir das ganze mal aus sicht des tanks vor, du gehst in eine ini und auf einmal rollt ein anderer dir komplett alles weg, du würdest dich total ärgern und wärst sauer.

also entweder absprache vorher oder nur auf das rollen wofür du drinne bist in der ini.


----------



## lycanter (9. Oktober 2010)

@Raindog
wenn du schon zitierst , dann besser das Original nennen als ein Filmabklatsch 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guy_Fawkes
LG


----------



## Raindog (9. Oktober 2010)

lycanter schrieb:


> @Raindog
> wenn du schon zitierst , dann besser das Original nennen als ein Filmabklatsch
> http://de.wikipedia....wiki/Guy_Fawkes
> LG




Jaja, den hatten wir schon  Ich dachte beim antworten "Hey das Zitat passt!" suchte fix bei google nach Flimzitaten von V wie Vendetta und habe es kopiert. Warum ich gesucht habe? Eben WEIL ich nicht wusste ob November, September... oder Rocktober!

Wurde aber schon längst editiert. - Denn auch hier stehe ich offen zu meinen Fehlern.




Dog - More DoT's


----------



## fildus (9. Oktober 2010)

Also zu deinen fragen:

Habe ich mich (euer Meinung nach) richtig verhalten?

- Nein. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man nur auf das würfeln, was einem nach der Dungeonfinder-Einteilung auch zusteht. 2nd wenn keiner firstneed hat is was anderes.

War es asozial und unhöflich?

- Asozial war es nicht. Das liegt aber daran das soziales Verhalten einfach alles einschließt was Interaktionen mit Anderen vorraus setzt (ja auch jemanden eine ins Gesicht zimmern ist (soziologisch gesehn) soziales Verhalten)-
unhöflich war es auf jeden fall.

Oder hättet ihr genauso gehandelt, und tut es auch in den „großen" Inis?
- Nein, nein.


später schreibst du selber dass du meinst wenn jemand deswegen einen Aufstand macht wenn ihm etwas weggerollt wird, itemgeil ist. bist du es nicht genauso?
Solltest du Alli sein würde ich dir auch noch empfehlen auf stoff- und lederteile mit ZM UND Trefferwertung zu würfeln, da man in tankskillung beim Heilen auch Gnomtanks besser treffen kann


----------



## Seryma (9. Oktober 2010)

Tja Sir Fail-a-lot, es war wohl dein Fail. 

Du meldest dich als Tank und Heal an, wirst als Heal genommen, wirst wegen (aus meiner Sicht) ninjalooting gekickt, weil du auf Tankgear rollst UND wunderst dich auch noch darüber?!
Wenn du nich unser Raindog wärst, hätt ich jetz gesagt: "Troll dich!"

Das du gefailt hast, sollte dir eig. klar sein


----------



## Nikomedes (9. Oktober 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Aber gehen wir noch einmal auf die Situation ein. Rein rechtlich gesehen, und das wird euch jeder GM so bestätigen, darf ich um die mir passende Ausrüstung mitwürfeln. Aus welchem Grund sollte der andere Pala ein Vorrecht haben? Hätte ich nicht das Häkchen bei „Heiler" gemacht, wäre ich der Tank gewesen. Was macht ihn also besser?



Rein Rechtlich ja!
Rein Zwischenmenschlich NEIN!

Du bist als Healer mit gewesen und nicht als Tank, da wäre es zu mindestens fair wenn du einfach mal gefragt hättest ob der Palatank das brauchst bevor du auf Bedarf klickts.

Sry, aber solche Leute wie du kotzen mich an! Meinetwegen kann man auf alles Bedarf würfeln wenn man es Braucht und seiner Skillung entspricht mit der man unterwegs ist. Aber alles andere sollte man in zwei drei Sätzen mit seinen Mitspielern abklären!


----------



## Nurmengard (9. Oktober 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach hat der Tank vollkommen Recht. Du bist als Heiler drinne, also würfel auf Heilergear. Nich schlimm in deinem Level als Heiler
noch kein Healgear zu ham, das is kein Ding, aber schon bissl frech den anderen das Gear wegzuwürfeln, aber in dem Level is das nich schlimm, eher so ab 80, da würds mich störn


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (9. Oktober 2010)

*FREAKBROTHER* schrieb:


> erster beitrag (ich bin ganz aufgeregt^^)
> 
> ich geh als dd (fury-krieger) in heroic-ini´s, um an tankgear zu kommen und endlich mal das def-cap zu erreichen, damit ich auch heroics tanken kann.
> 
> ...



dann solltest dus so machen wie die meisten und dein tankgear mit sec. rolls und marken sammeln, wenn man regelmässig innis geht, geht das auch sauschnell ohne das man den tanks was wegrollen muss....


----------



## Durag Silberbart (9. Oktober 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Eine Frage der Höflichkeit?
> 
> Guten Abend meine lieben Buffies!
> 
> ...




Ich sehe das wie folgt: Du machst Tank und Heiler. Wirst auf eine Position eingeteilt. In deinem Beispiel Heiler. Und da hast du nur Anrecht auf Heiler Sachen. Wenn der Tank der Gruppe einen Gegenstand nicht braucht dann kannst du ihn bekommen. Aber nicht vorher. Denn schließlich hat er die Tank Position. Und vielleicht hat er keinen zweitskill.

*Außerdem Level 21 und du hast Dual Spec? Wie haste das gemacht? Gecheatet? Dual Spec bekommt man doch erst mit Level 40. Oder haben die das irgendwann Runtergepatcht ohne das es mir aufgefallen ist?*


----------



## Schanni (9. Oktober 2010)

Also ich wünsche dir von ganzen Herzen das du im Endcontent als Tank unterwegs bist.
Dann sollst du irgendwo in einem Raid oder Ini das Top Tank Itm Droppen sehen, eines was absolut perfekt für dich wäre was du schon seit einiger Zeit haben willst.
Und dann würfelt ein DD mit weil er auch mal tanken will, und er wird es gewinnen.
Genau in diesem Moment wirst du mein Dämliches lächendes Gesicht sehen. Und dann kannst du hier ein Threat aufmachen mir hat ein DD was weggewürfelt und dann reden wir weiter.
Meine meinung sollte damit wohl klar sein


----------



## Durag Silberbart (9. Oktober 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Nein, da kann ich dich beruhigen. Ich spiele auch "Monotonklassen". Der Grund warum ich mich für beide Klassen anmelde ist der, die Wartezeit für mich und (so unglaublich es auch klingen mag) für andere zu verkürzen. Ich meine, wenn ich auf Level 21 so wild auf Items bin, läuft da was ganz falsch
> 
> Ich muss zugeben, doch etwas über das Feedback erstaunt zu sein.
> 
> ...




Du bist Erstaunt das die Leute dir nicht nach dem Munde reden? ^^ Wie witzig.

*Meine frage besteht immer noch: Wie schafft man es auf Level 21 zu Dual Spec zu kommen?*


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Oktober 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> *Meine frage besteht immer noch: Wie schafft man es auf Level 21 zu Dual Spec zu kommen?*



Wie schafft man es den Thread nicht zu lesen aber so große Buchtsaben zu schreiben..
Such doch mal die Stelle an d r was von DualSpec steht. na....

Er ist einfach im Tank spec mit heiler sachen rein. Sowas geht als Pala wenn die innie nicht zu schwer ist.

Gut gell


----------



## TheStormrider (9. Oktober 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Meine frage besteht immer noch: Wie schafft man es auf Level 21 zu Dual Spec zu kommen?


Er kann sich auch ohne Dualspecc für zwei Rollen anmelden. Und ich hab auch noch mit Level 40 ohne Healspecc geheilt. Das ist bissle stressiger geht aber trotzdem gut solang der Tank nicht wie in ner wotlk ini pullt.


----------



## Darkweed41 (9. Oktober 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wieso bist du erstaunt?
> 
> Hättes du dem Tank gleich gesagt, dass du eigentlich Tank bist wäre das was anderes. Obwohl er, meiner Meinung nach, das 1. Recht zum Würfeln hat. Wenn du Tank geskillt bist, warum meldest du dich dann als Heiler an? Dein Argument mit der Zeitverkürzung lass ich mal außen vor.
> 
> Ich stimmt somit den anderen hier im Thread zu.



ganz deiner meinung!! mehr muss man nicht sagen


----------



## Cathan (9. Oktober 2010)

first (wenn du als Heal geladen wirst hast du nur firstneed auf heal)>sec


----------



## Durag Silberbart (9. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wie schafft man es den Thread nicht zu lesen aber so große Buchtsaben zu schreiben..
> Such doch mal die Stelle an d r was von DualSpec steht. na....
> 
> Er ist einfach im Tank spec mit heiler sachen rein. Sowas geht als Pala wenn die innie nicht zu schwer ist.
> ...



Ich habe keine Lust den Troll Beitrag noch mal zu lesen aber ich meine das er geschrieben hat das er Tank und Heiler angekreuzt hat. Das geht doch nur wenn man Dual Spec hat oder vertue ich mich? Und auf Level 21 kann er kein Dual Spec haben. Und wenn das Tool erlaubt das man unter Level 40 beides ankreuzen kann ist das meiner Meinung nach ein Mini Fehler des Tool. Es sollte nur erlauben das zu machen was der Char auch wirklich kann.


----------



## Cathan (9. Oktober 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Lust den Troll Beitrag noch mal zu lesen aber ich meine das er geschrieben hat das er Tank und Heiler angekreuzt hat. Das geht doch nur wenn man Dual Spec hat oder vertue ich mich? Und auf Level 21 kann er kein Dual Spec haben. Und wenn das Tool erlaubt das man unter Level 40 beides ankreuzen kann ist das meiner Meinung nach ein Mini Fehler des Tool. Es sollte nur erlauben das zu machen was der Char auch wirklich kann.


Nein, man kann alle Rollen auswählen die seine Klasse theoretisch erfüllen kann.


----------



## DerBogo (9. Oktober 2010)

Mal andere sache, sich als tank UND heiler anmelden?????

ich versteh die kombination Heiler und DD, wenigstens etwas.

wozu, damit du ne kürzere anmeldezeit hast, wenn du tank bist kennst du das wort WARTEZEIT doch gar nicht, da geht man doch direkt in gruppe rein.

Und wenn man etwas braucht was nicht zum eigenen specc passt, am besten VOR einem boss einfach fragen ob das in ordnung geht,und gut ist.


----------



## Bullzyi (9. Oktober 2010)

du willst Logik ? Dann kriegt du sie.... was ist wenn sich ein Spieler alle 3 Rollen aussuchen würde ? Dann könnte er nach deinem Gedankengang bei allem Bedarf machen.... oder sagen wir bei fast allem.

Du hast aber trotzdem recht, Blizzard sagt das sich die Spieler den selber untereinander verteilen müssen. Blizzard schreitet nur ein wenn ein Betrug vorliegt, der Plündermeister also einfach abhaut mit dem loot ohne das das vorher besprochen war.

Ansonsten geht es Blizzard am Arsch vorbei wer was kriegt... auch wenn ein Priester einen Plattendrop bekommen würde. Das ist Sache der Spieler... solange kein Betrug vorliegt ist das kein Problem.


Es hat sich aber im Spielersegment verbreitet das eben tanks nur auf tanks EQ würfeln und falls er kein need hat die anderen Bedarf würfeln dürfen. Warum auch nicht ? Ist doch das fairste.... wenn du als DD in eine Inni gehst und der Tank würfelt dir immer dein DD Gear weg wirst du auch blöd kucken wenn du dann bei seinem Drops Gier drückt. 

damit sollte alles gesagt sein.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (9. Oktober 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> Nein, man kann alle Rollen auswählen die seine Klasse theoretisch erfüllen kann.



Ah okay. Schade das dieses Tool das erlaubt. Dadurch kommt dann auch so etwas. Damit haben Druiden und Palas den Vorteil alle drei Bereiche zu melden und die meisten anderen Klassen zumindest zwei und einige Klassen können nur eines Ankreuzen. 

Diese ungerechtigkeit war mir bisher unbekannt. Ich dachte es ging nur was man im Tree auch Gewählt hat. Wie gesagt ein Mini Fehler des Tools.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Oktober 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ein Mini Fehler des Tools.



Ich vermute Maxi-Absicht von Blizz


----------



## Elvaras459 (9. Oktober 2010)

Also ich muss sagen dass du eigentlich im Recht bist^^ und dir auch wirklich jeder GM recht geben wird aber rein moralisch betrachtet find ichs nicht ok^^ du gehst als Heiler rein also würfelst du auf Heiler zeugs aber weißte was ? ich bin noch viel schlimmer ich neede nämlich alles worauf keiner Need hat z.B. droppt iwelches Stoffi-epic-Gear ( ich bin Hunter ) dann guck ich ob jmd need hat wenn nicht need ichs  ich weiß es ist scheiße aber wayne die aNDEREN könnten dass ja auch so machen xD


----------



## Durag Silberbart (9. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich vermute Maxi-Absicht von Blizz



Vielleicht auch das. ^^


----------



## Cloudsbrother (9. Oktober 2010)

Sorry aber ich seh das wie der Tank in deiner Erzählung.
Wenn du als Heiler dabei bist solltest du auch nur auf das dazu passende würfeln. 
Wenn du als Pala in dem lv bereich auf Stoff und so würfelst seh ich das noch nicht so schlimm da es nun mal nicht alzuviel Platten-heil-zeug giebt. 
Wenn du als Tank da wärst hättest du auch das vorrecht auf Tank zeug. Aber nicht so.
Ich spiele alle richtungen ausgiebig und kenne daher alle Sichtweisen gut.

Es giebt mehrere möglichkeiten in deiner situazion.

1. Geh halt nur als Tank mit.

2. Warte ab bis der Tank gewürfelt hat und wenn er auf Gier drückt kannst du Bedarf drücken.

3. Zum start der Ini einfach mal den Tank fragen ob es ok ist wenn du mit würfelst da du hauptsächlich Tank bist.

4. Oder einfach die Finger von Tank sachen lassen wenn du Heiler bist.

Ein Gm wird da wohl nicht einschreiten. Aber es ist einfach eine Sache des guten Tons und der Höfligkeit. Wenn ich der Tank wäre oder ein anderer in der Gruppe hätte ich dich vielleicht auch gekickt. Is vielleicht ein sehr einfacher Weg. Aber wenn ich spiele und dann solche (ja es wirkt nun mal so) Gierschlünde sehe die einfach alles haben müssen weil sie´s könnten vergeht mir der Spaß.


----------



## IkilledKenny (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich schließe mich hier mal 100% der Antworten an.
Du warst als Heiler eingeteilt also darfst du auch nur auf Heal würfeln. Oder du hättest im vorraus fragen sollen ob du mit auf Tank Sachen würfeln darfst. Wenn ja dann gut und wenn nein dann musst du dich damit abfinden. 
In nem Raid wird doch auch vorher gefragt ob man als main-equip  auf etwas anderes als den jetztigen specc würfeln darf.

Laut deiner Aussage das es wenig Heiler bei euch gibt musst du wohl die Gruppe mit deiner Art oder sonstiges so verärgert haben das sie lieber die Wartezeit auf sich nehmen statt sich mit dir rumzuärgern. 
Und dann versucht man noch bei den lieben Buffis Zuspruch zu finden und stößt nur auf Ablehnung. Traurig.

so long...


----------



## Raindog (9. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wie schafft man es den Thread nicht zu lesen aber so große Buchtsaben zu schreiben..
> Such doch mal die Stelle an d r was von DualSpec steht. na....
> 
> Er ist einfach im Tank spec mit heiler sachen rein. Sowas geht als Pala wenn die innie nicht zu schwer ist.
> ...




Dem gibt es nichts mehr beizufügen.


Ja deine Ankündigung hat sich erfüllt Sammler. Besser als die kleine Kassandra und das Orakel von Delphi. 
Auch wenn ich ein Engschädel bin versuche ich mir die Kraft zu geben Geduld zu haben....



Dog - Wo ist mein Mouspad?


----------



## Durag Silberbart (9. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wie schafft man es den Thread nicht zu lesen aber so große Buchtsaben zu schreiben..
> Such doch mal die Stelle an d r was von DualSpec steht. na....
> 
> Er ist einfach im Tank spec mit heiler sachen rein. Sowas geht als Pala wenn die innie nicht zu schwer ist.
> ...



Ich habe inzwischen herausgefunden warum ich von einer falschen Voraussetzung ausgegangen bin. Ich spiele derzeit einen Mage hoch. Und mit diesem kann ich kein Tank oder Heal Ankreuzen. Daher dachte ich das ging auch nicht beim Pala und Druide wenn dieser die Trees nicht entsprechend mit Punkten belegt haben. Das ist aber scheinbar fail ^^


----------



## Drakarlord (9. Oktober 2010)

Ganz einfach wenn du als heiler und als tank angemeldet bist und du egal was du geskillt bist darfst du nur auf das bedarf würfeln was du grad in der grp. bist. 
Also wenn du als tank drin bist dann nur tank sachen firstneed und wenn du als heiler drin bist dann nur firstneed auf heiler sachen. 
Das hängt nicht von der skillung ab sondern als was du drin bist. die skillung ist das was du bist und nicht das was du sein könntest.
Zwei anmeldungen heisst net das du auch beides bist.
Wenn du tank geskillt bist bist du kein heiler und umgekehrt auch net.
Ist wie im live rollenspiel. ein magier ist kein shurke.


(wenn ihr die rechtschreibung findet dürft ihr sie behalten) XDXDXD


----------



## Martok (9. Oktober 2010)

ich glaube 2monate vor einem item-reset muss man da keine so nen wind rum machen


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Oktober 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Ich habe inzwischen herausgefunden warum ich von einer falschen Voraussetzung ausgegangen bin. Ich spiele derzeit einen Mage hoch. Und mit diesem kann ich kein Tank oder Heal Ankreuzen. Daher dachte ich das ging auch nicht beim Pala und Druide wenn dieser die Trees nicht entsprechend mit Punkten belegt haben. Das ist aber scheinbar fail ^^



HAt aber ne gewisse Logik.
Denn abgesehen vom Dualspec gibt es ja weiterhin die Möglichkeit, beim Lehrer gegen Gold umzuspecen.
(Wie ich das früher gehasst habe)

Eine Hybrid kann sich also mit vollem Recht auf alle drei Rollen anmelden.

(Mir persönlich geht das Hybridentum auch ein wenig zu weit, aber so isses halt)


----------



## Cadis (9. Oktober 2010)

also ich finde auch das der Tank recht hatte und es unhöfflich ist, vorher fragen ist nicht so schwer.


----------



## madmurdock (9. Oktober 2010)

Sonst könnte ja auch jeder Tank behaupten, er habe auch ein Häkchen bei DD gesetzt und auf DD Krams mitwürfeln (wobei das natürlich im Lowbereich meist der selbe Loot ist). Aber im späteren Bereich wird der Loot halt differenziert und jedem sollte klar sein, dass der Tank nunmal auch als Tank in die Grp kommt. Bei meinen an die 1000 (?) Random "Tankeinsätzen" bin ich vielleicht nur 1 oder 2 mal DD geworden, obwohl ich auch ein Häkchen bei Tank gemacht habe.

Zwar ist das im Low Levelbereich ziemlich egal, da es ja den Beutel mit Items gibt, so dass du mit ein wenig Glueck an passende Ausrüstung kommst, aber vom "Prinzip" her, hatte die Grp schon Recht.

Ich finde jenachdem, ob der Tank das Item braucht, sollte man die Füsse still halten. Er soll dies natuerlich auch bei Heal Items so machen. Gerade bei den Low Inis, wo evtl noch viele Anfänger anzutreffen sind und man ihnen eigentlich Fairness und Rücksichtsnahme beibringen sollte...


----------



## Caled (9. Oktober 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Ich habe inzwischen herausgefunden warum ich von einer falschen Voraussetzung ausgegangen bin. Ich spiele derzeit einen Mage hoch. Und mit diesem kann ich kein Tank oder Heal Ankreuzen. Daher dachte ich das ging auch nicht beim Pala und Druide wenn dieser die Trees nicht entsprechend mit Punkten belegt haben. Das ist aber scheinbar fail ^^



Und hier wäre es eine gute Möglichkeit von Blizzard gewesen, das auch so mit dem Patch 4.0.1 einzuführen. Sprich man kann nur die Rolle auswählen, auf die man gerade gespecct hat. Ein Feral Druide könnte dann z.B. nicht die Rolle des Heilers auswählen, auch wenn das sein sec specc ist. Leider geht das trotzdem noch auf dem PTR, selbst wenn man im sec specc noch gar keine Rolle gewählt hat. 

Die Hybridklassen wie Paladin oder Druide haben also weiterhin die Möglichkeit alle Rollen zu wählen, auch wenn man die weder mit dem first noch dem sec specc erfüllen kann. 

Edit:


Ohrensammler schrieb:


> HAt aber ne gewisse Logik.
> Denn abgesehen vom Dualspec gibt es ja weiterhin die Möglichkeit, beim Lehrer gegen Gold umzuspecen.
> (Wie ich das früher gehasst habe)
> 
> Eine Hybrid kann sich also mit vollem Recht auf alle drei Rollen anmelden.



Wie schon oben geschrieben, meiner Meinung nach sollte man sich nur mit der Rolle anmelden können, auf die man gerade gespecct hat. Warum z.B. soll sich ein Druide der als First Moonkin ist und als sec Resto geskillt ist sich als Tank anmelden können. Wenn er das will soll er vorher umspeccen. Dann kann er sich gerne als Tank anmelden, aber evtl nicht mehr als Heiler, da er den specc gerade überschrieben hat.


----------



## datsoli (9. Oktober 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Lust den Troll Beitrag noch mal zu lesen aber ich meine das er geschrieben hat das er Tank und Heiler angekreuzt hat. Das geht doch nur wenn man Dual Spec hat oder vertue ich mich? Und auf Level 21 kann er kein Dual Spec haben. Und wenn das Tool erlaubt das man unter Level 40 beides ankreuzen kann ist das meiner Meinung nach ein Mini Fehler des Tool. Es sollte nur erlauben das zu machen was der Char auch wirklich kann.



Nein, du kannst jede Rolle ankreuzen die deine Klase theoretisch erfüllen könnte. Und das ist kein Mini-Fehler im Tool sondern Epic-Fail.. Wieviele Vollidioten habe ich schon erlebt die einfach wild alles ankreuzen und am Ende stehst du mit 5 DDs in HdR Hero...


----------



## Livien (9. Oktober 2010)

Mein lieber Scholli, dass Leute wie euer Tank in Lowinzen so nett noch sein können (bezüglich seiner "Bitte" - Sowas kenne ich persönlich leider nicht) verwundert mich, aber najo, back to the topic:

Generell "darf" man auf alles würfeln was man will, meine Güte, ist'n Spiel. Lebenslänglich bekommt man für anderes. Aber du als Heiler (Also Heiler-eine heilende Person; Quacksalber der WoW-Welt; etc. pp.) solltest von dir aus freiwillig dem Tank seine Tankausrüstung überlassen.
Wenn du als Heiler ICC hm. nen schönes Heileritem vor die Nase geworfen bekommst, wodrauf du schon länger wartest, und dann mal eben der Tank dieses dir wegwürfelt wärst doch sicher auch angefressen. Wenn er mir dann mit dem gleichen Argument wie du ankommt, würde ich persönlich nur denken "Ach, fu".


----------



## Squidd (9. Oktober 2010)

warum zum geier sollte man als heiler einem tank das tankzeug wegwürfeln???das würfelrecht hängt von der skillung, nicht von der klasse ab, sonst könnte ein pala dd einfach auf alles, sprich tank und healzeug würfeln wie es ihm passt.ach ja: mimimimi


----------



## Van Chris89 (9. Oktober 2010)

finds assozial ... der tank würfelt ja auch net einfach ohne zu fragen auf dein equip.


----------



## Sorzzara (9. Oktober 2010)

datsoli schrieb:


> Nein, du kannst jede Rolle ankreuzen die deine Klase theoretisch erfüllen könnte. Und das ist kein Mini-Fehler im Tool sondern Epic-Fail.. Wieviele Vollidioten habe ich schon erlebt die einfach wild alles ankreuzen und am Ende stehst du mit 5 DDs in HdR Hero...



vielleicht hab ich was das betrifft einfach nur glück gehabt bis jetzt, aber in meinen dungeongruppen haben die leute bis jetzt immer genau das gemacht als was sie angemeldet waren.

zum topic: hatten wir ja schon oft die diskussion. Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung...wenn ich ein bestimmtes dmg item will, und tanken kann, dann meld ich mich auch als tank für die ini an...es geht schneller auf die art und weise. ich verbringe genausoviel Zeit wie die 4 anderen in der inze, und hab genau wie sie das recht das zu nehmen was ich benötige.

Die Argumentation "man darf nur nehmen wofür ,an angemeldet ist" kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen...mein tankgear ist zb. wesentlich besser als. ein dps zeug, warum sollt ich einer gruppe als mittelmässiger dd zur last fallen, wenn ich stattdessen als sehr guter tank mitgehen kann...nur um eine moralische rechtfertigung fürs rollen zu haben? Vllt. seht ihr das anders, aber DAS wäre wirkliche Verarsvhe der Gruppe.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Oktober 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> zum topic: hatten wir ja schon oft die diskussion. Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung...wenn ich ein bestimmtes dmg item will, und tanken kann, dann meld ich mich auch als tank für die ini an...es geht schneller auf die art und weise. ich verbringe genausoviel Zeit wie die 4 anderen in der inze, und hab genau wie sie das recht das zu nehmen was ich benötige.



Man kann das so sehen aber das Problem dabei ist folgendes:

gute 80% der Spieler (dabei beziehe ich mich auch auf ne Umfrage dazu dies im Forum dazu mal gab) sehen das anders. (Mich übrigens eingeschlossen)

Wenn man also so vorgeht wie du, muss man halt damit rechnen das es Knatsch gibt.

Dabei ist man als Tank zumindest etwas im Vorteil, weil die Hemmschwelle, einen Tank zu kicken doch noch etwas größer ist als bei nem DD.


----------



## oens (9. Oktober 2010)

ich gebe dem tank da auch recht...jeder hat "bedarf" auf die items für die skillung/rolle mit der er/sie sich gerade im dungeon befindet...bist du als heiler drin gehört es sich nicht wenn du auf tankitems needest und umgedreht...wenn du dein tankgear aufrüsten willst dann melde dich eben nur als tank an und basta


----------



## immortal15 (9. Oktober 2010)

Krezton schrieb:


> Hast du dem Tank gesagt dass du eigentlich Tank bist ? Aber wenn du als Heiler drin bist müsstest dich echt mit dem Tank absprechen oder halt warten ob needed oder giert und sonst einfach als tank nur anmelden dann haste die Probleme nicht


son quatsch ......wir spielen in woltk .......heißt mach auf alles need was du tragen kannst ....hab gestern den caster stab von saurfang hc bekommen priester hat geheult aber was solls.......30g hatter mir gebracht


----------



## Surfboy1995 (9. Oktober 2010)

Also ich finde du hast recht auf tanksachen zu würfeln, man wird schon öfters in die gleiche ini gehen und nur weil der tank jetzt kein schild hat heist das ned das grad lvl stop ist, er kann ja mit sein alten schild genau so schnell lvln mein pala is tank/dd wenn ich als tank drin bin würfel ich auch auf bedarf wenn was fürn dd dropt


----------



## Tionn (9. Oktober 2010)

First vor Second, und das war schon immer so.

Falls dir das nicht passt musst du dich halt als Tank anmelden, und nicht als Heiler.


----------



## Kankru (9. Oktober 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Tank: „Du sammelst Tankausrüstung, hu?"
> 
> Ich: „Japp"
> 
> ...



Ich würd dich auch kicken! Viel Spaß auf deinem Egotrip! Jeder solle nur auf seine aktuelle Skillung rollen, bin ich Tank, roll ich auf Tank, bin ich DD dann auf DD etc!


----------



## Pöserpursche (9. Oktober 2010)

Jeder rollt auf seine aktuelle skillung.

Punkt aus ende fertig.

Gibt nix geileres wenn man sich als Tank wo durch schlägt und so ein daher-gelaufener möchte-gerne Tank ein Item wegrollt weswegen man xxx mal in einer Instanz war...


----------



## Obsurd (9. Oktober 2010)

Du bist als Healer drin also würfelst du für heal Sachen, und nicht für Tank sachen, ist nicht so schwer zu verstehen hoffe ich .


----------



## qqqqq942 (9. Oktober 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Dann meld dich halt nur als Tank an, dann passiert das nicht.
> 
> Und ich finde, der Tank ist absolut im Recht. Du bist als Heiler da, nicht als Tank.
> 
> Findest du es toll, wenn DDs dir das Tankzeug wegwürfeln?



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Ich ärgere mich als Tank auch immer wenn mir so ein paar dd´s das Tankzeug wegwürfeln.

Meistens waren das bisher Änfänger, die mir das Tankzeug(nach dem erwürfeln) einfach gegeben haben - manchmal gab es aber auch z.T. heftige Beleidigungen...

Gegen die Art von Ninjan müsste Bliz auch noch was tun - würde einen zwar ziemlich entmündigen (wenn der dd was fürn zweitskill braucht muss der Tank des dem dd geben) aber es bleibt wohl die einzige Möglichkeit...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Oktober 2010)

Der einfache Satz " Hi, ists okay wenn ich für sec auf Tankequipt mitwürfel sofern du es nicht brauchst? " hätte geholfen. 

Ansonsten gilt, jeder hat Bedarf auf das was er grade spielt. Und nicht auf was er grad spielen >könnte<.

Ich hätte dich wahrscheinlich auch gekickt. (wobei mir auf dem level eine volle gruppe eigendlich mehr bedeutet als loot)


----------



## Luc - (9. Oktober 2010)

Tank [font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]&#8730;[/font] hatte mehr Rechte als Du, die gleiche Diskussion hatte ich gestern mit meinem 56 Krieger,denn der Healdrood hatte auch auf ein Tanktrinket geneedet, naja, was solls 

MfG Luc -


----------



## Herr Hering (9. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du als Heals meldest hast du ohne zustimmung des tanks nix auf dem need button zu suchen meiner meinung nach


----------



## iKazaam (9. Oktober 2010)

Gibts eigentlich nicht so viel zu sagen. Ich hab diese Art Thread auch schon einige Male hier gesehen. Ich schließ mich hier denjenigen an die sagen als Heal auf Heal und Tank auf Tankitems würfeln. Ob der Kick nun gerechtfertigt war ist ne andere Geschichte, aber die würfel Sache stimmt schon.


----------



## Groar (9. Oktober 2010)

Alles eine Frage der Absprache, wenn man den Tank vorher fragt und er eh nichts mehr braucht (bspw. daily random heroic).

Ansonsten gibt es da den Anstand den immer mehr vermissen lassen, Bedarf nur auf meine Rolle mit der ich grade in der Ini bin. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger! Ob ein GM da recht gibt oder nicht ist mir völlig egal, denn so jemanden würde ich nur genau einmal, und bis zu der Stelle mitnehmen wo es passiert. Danach nicht wieder!


----------



## Minorjiel (9. Oktober 2010)

Och, wenn Raindog als Heiler auf Tanksachen würfelt, dann kann der Schuß auch nach hinten losgehen. Ich für meinen Teil würde in dieser Situation als Tank immer dann auch auf Heal- oder DD-Equip würfeln, wenn Raindog auf Bedarf geklickt hat.

Mit etwas Würfelglück bekommt dann der liebe Raindog weder Tank- noch Heal-Zeugs aus dem Run.


----------



## Spion0522 (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich hätte dich auch aus der Gruppe gekickt.
wenn du als HEILER in einer Ini bist hast du kein recht auf Tankequip.Wenn du gefragt hättest und der Tank es nicht mehr braucht kannst du es ja nehmen aber der loot verteilt sich nach der Rolle die du in dieser gruppe hast.Oder was würdest du sagen wenn der Vergelter in euerer gruppe die Heal und Tank zeug wegwürfelt weil er ja auch alle Rollen spielen will.


----------



## Andros-LL (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich will dich nicht angreifen, aber wieso denkst du das du das gleiche Anrecht auf das Item besitzt, wie der Tank? Klar weil du auch tanken... achtung!... "Könntest"... Falsch!
Es ist zwar ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz aber dafür ist es eigentlich keinem Fremd, man würfelt auf das, was man in der Instanz als Aufgabenbereich belegt hat.

Wie schon oft genug erwähnt, würfelt man als Heiler auf Heilerausrüstung, Tank auf Tankzeug und DD auf DDzeug... Es ist nie falsch wenn ich schreibe:

"Hey ich bin zwar euer Heiler aber tanke ansonsten auch. Wenn du ein Tankitem nicht brauchst sag einfach kurz bescheid, ich würde es dann gerne nehmen"

Wenn ich aber als Druide in die Instanz gehe und denke: "Hey ich kann Tanken, Heilen, RangDD und MeleeDD spielen. Mir gehört also alles was dropt" ist das einfach falsch gedacht.

Jeder hat Anspruch auf das Item was man als Gruppe zusammen erarbeitet hat, aber wie gesagt ungeschriebenes Gesetz ist dann trotzdem der der es zur Zeit wegen seiner Rolle eher gebrauchen kann, hat es dann auch verdient.

Gutes Beispiel ist in PDC das Tankschmuckstück mit Ausdauer. Wie oft war man mit seinem Tanktwink wirklich auch als Tank dabei und musste dann aber sehen wie der DK, der Retripala, der Offkrieger und der Healdruide BEDARF drauf gewürfelt haben weil sie ja auch tanken "Könnten"... Im low Levelbereich sag ich mal ist es weniger schlimm weil man von Level zu Level sein Equip wechselt. Aber wie oben beschrieben wenn man in PDC grade seinen Tanktwink ausstatten will und dann diverse Leute meinen "Ich Tank ja eigentlich auch also NEED" dann finde ich das schon wirklich frech.

Wenn wenigstens gesagt wird zu Beginn der Instanz "Hey ich bin auch wegen des Tankschmucks hier" würde es noch was anderes sein aber unwissend einfach Needn ist unterste Schublade.


----------



## qqqqq942 (9. Oktober 2010)

*FREAKBROTHER* schrieb:


> erster beitrag (ich bin ganz aufgeregt^^)
> 
> ich geh als dd (fury-krieger) in heroic-ini´s, um an tankgear zu kommen und endlich mal das def-cap zu erreichen, damit ich auch heroics tanken kann.
> 
> ...




Du musst bevor du dem Tank was wegwürfelst fragen, ob er es noch braucht - oder du schaust einfach ob er "Gier" für den Gegenstand ausgewählt hat. Wenn er "Gier" ausgewählt hat kannst du auf "Bedarf" würfeln.

Du solltest trotzdem noch im Gruppenchat die Bemerkung "2.need" fallen lassen, da du sonst als Ninja dastehen könntest.


----------



## Schokrän (9. Oktober 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Aber gehen wir noch einmal auf die Situation ein. Rein rechtlich gesehen, und das wird euch jeder GM so bestätigen, darf ich um die mir passende Ausrüstung mitwürfeln. Aus welchem Grund sollte der andere Pala ein Vorrecht haben? Hätte ich nicht das Häkchen bei &#8222;Heiler" gemacht, wäre ich der Tank gewesen. Was macht ihn also besser?



Also mal ganz ehrlich, rein rechtlich gesehen gibt es kein Gesetz in dem Grundgesetz, dass es verbietet im Männerklo sich direkt neben einem anderen Mann am Pissua hin zu stellen und noch darauf zu sagen "Lass knacken!" dennoch gibt es allgemeine Volksgesetze die zwar nicht auf dem Papier zu sehen sind aber dennoch die meisten diese befolgen! 

Selbiges mit deiner Situation, du wurdest als Heiler ausgewählt und solltest von daher auch nur Heilersachen anwürfeln.

Mit Absprache kannst du auch auf Tank/DD Items würfeln. Jedoch ohne Absprache auf etwas anderes zu rollen oder sogar auf beides ist meiner Meinung nach schon recht fies. Ja du hast dich AUCH als Tank angeboten, aber nur weil ein Schauspieler sich für zwei Filme anbietet heißt es nicht, dass er auch für beide bezahlt wird! 

Dies sind nunmal die ungeschriebenen WoW Gesetze! 

Und selbst wenn ich so denke wie Du, wäre er in sofern besser weil er sich eventuell NUR als Tank angeboten hat. 

Mit freundlichsten Grüßen

 Denke mal, ich!


----------



## schmetti (9. Oktober 2010)

Bist du Tank  hast du vorrecht bist du Heiler hat es eben der TANK nicht du , man kann sich ja auch absprechen und dann hat man keine Probleme.
Nur weil ich darf und weil ich laut Blizzards Würfeladdon auch drauf Rollen kann/darf heißt es lange nicht das man das auch einfach so macht.
Warum Sollte ein Tank Tanken wenn er das benötigte Item an einen Heiler verliert?oder umgekehrt


----------



## Molow (9. Oktober 2010)

Äußere ich mich auch nochmal dazu...kruz vorweg...ich schließe mich der Meinung der meisten hier an.

Wenn Du als Tank in eine Instanz gehst, kann Du first auf Tanksachen würfeln, bei allen anderen Rollen entsprechend.
Alles andere gehört abgesprochen.
Und mit "Recht" hat das sehr wenig zu tun, es geht um Fairness und Spaß am Spiel, oder wolltest Du ein Pala-Anwalt werden?

Dies zieht sich doch auch bis zum Endgame durch, selbst in Raidinstanzen haben die entsprechenden Rollen i.d.R. Firstneed auf Ihre Sachen
(tolles denglisch)

Früher konnte man auch als Stoffie auf Platte würfeln...mit Bedarf. 
Wäre es da "rechtens" gewesen auf Platte zu würfeln ? Fair jedenfalls nicht.

Behandle andere so, wie Du auch selber behandelt werden möchtest, bleib fair.
Und alles was von den "üblichen" Regeln abweicht, gehört abgesprochen und alle haben Spaß am Spiel.

Und, sorry, darum geht es doch nur, oder?


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde es wirklich Interessant wie so ein Thema Menschen über drei Seiten hinweg beschäftigen kann. First vor Second ist eine Allgemein gültige Regel. Wer sich daran nicht hält kommt auf Igno und gut ist.


----------



## Livien (9. Oktober 2010)

> son quatsch ......wir spielen in woltk .......heißt mach auf alles need was du tragen kannst ....hab gestern den caster stab von saurfang hc bekommen priester hat geheult aber was solls.......30g hatter mir gebracht



Ach jetzt weiß ich auch wieder, wieso ich mich von dem Spiel abgemeldet habe - Anhäufung von Dummheit und Egoismus anderer Spieler (Sofern dein Geschriebenes ernst gemeint war).


----------



## Braamséry (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich hätt vllt nich so reagiert wie er was die Sprache angeht, aber wenn du nicht einsichtig bist hätt ich dich auch rausgewählt.

Es gibt ein einfaches Prinzip:

Bist du Heiler, würferlst du auf Heal-Zeug. 
Bist du DD, würfelst auf DD-Zeug.
Bist du Tank, würfelst du auf Tank-Zeug.

Wenn du es anders willst, frag in der Gruppe.
Wenn du, ohne "erlaubnis" oder absprache auf anderes würfelst, ist es deine schuld wenn du gekickt wirst wenn du uneinsichtig bist.


----------



## Lunammar (9. Oktober 2010)

nehmen wir mal cata wäre jetzt schon draußen du wärst frisch 85 und gehst deine erste hero ini als tank

erster boss ist down und es dropt was schönes fürn tank

grp aufstellung

du als pala tank
1 pala heal
1 dk dd 
und rest 2 range dds

du würfelst weil du der tank bist auf das ding bedarf
auf einmal siehst du wie der pala heal und der dk dd ebenfalls bedarf anmelden

der dk dd bekommt es 

wie würdest du es dann finden? bestimmt nicht gut 

ich bin dk dd und könnte auf jegliche tank items bedarf anmelden weil dies meiner rüstklasse entspricht 

tu ich dies? nein
warum den nicht? ganz einfach

die loot regeln sind überall gleich bedarf vor gier (selbst in raids) wenn ich sehe das jetzt in einer hero instanz keiner bedarf anmeldet und ich als dd unbedinkt tanken will dann sag ich nur kurz ich
ist es ok wenn ich b würfel sec? wenn alle mit einverstanden sind tu ich dies 

im guten und ganzen solltest du dies erst abklären wenn du als heiler drinne bist ansonsten gib ich dir nur einen rat

geh als tank rein tank die ini und staub dein tank zeugs ab denn nur wer mit tank specc rein geht sollte auch first nieed auf tankzeugs haben


----------



## Raindog (9. Oktober 2010)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Ich finde es wirklich Interessant wie so ein Thema Menschen über drei Seiten hinweg beschäftigen kann. First vor Second ist eine Allgemein gültige Regel. Wer sich daran nicht hält kommt auf Igno und gut ist.




Viel interessanter finde ich, dass das Thema eigentlich gegessen ist, und die Leute trotzdem fröhlich das posten, was mittlerweile völlig belanglos ist. Meinen letzten direkten Kommentar scheint jeder andere User schlicht weg zu überlesen. (Sammler mal ausgenommen, da er mich direkt drauf angesprochen hat) Frei nach dem Motto 

_"Ahh neues Thema! Schon 5 Seiten? Egal! Scheiß auf die Diskussionsentwicklung, ich geb meinen Senf dazu!"_

Traurig, aber wahr...



Dog - Faszinierend mein lieber Watson!


----------



## Braamséry (9. Oktober 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Viel interessanter finde ich, dass das Thema eigentlich gegessen ist, und die Leute trotzdem fröhlich das posten, was mittlerweile völlig belanglos ist. Meinen letzten direkten Kommentar scheint jeder andere User schlicht weg zu überlesen. (Sammler mal ausgenommen, da er mich direkt drauf angesprochen hat) Frei nach dem Motto
> 
> _"Ahh neues Thema! Schon 5 Seiten? Egal! Scheiß auf die Diskussionsentwicklung, ich geb meinen Senf dazu!"_
> 
> ...



Ok, lies du doch mal in so einem thread alle seiten durch, und das gründlich, damit du ja nichts wiederholst.

Viel Spaß.

Ich sehe solch ein verhalten, solange man dann nicht scheiße ankommt, als gut an, weil man mit seiner zeit etwas besseres weist anzufangen als ie Kommentare von X-Lesern zu lesen.


----------



## BloodySkywalker (9. Oktober 2010)

Das ist der Grund, warum mir das Spiel keinen Spaß mehr macht. Um irgendwelche Aufgaben zu lösen oder eine Story zu erleben spielt ja kaum noch wer das Spiel. Mir wäre es total egal wer worauf würfelt. Liegt wohl daran, dass ich nicht wirklich intensiv WoW spiele. Denke einfach, dass viele Leute das Spiel zu ernst nehmen. Ich persönlich gehe eigentlich eh nur mit RL Bekannten spielen (wenn ich mal spiele). Da nimmt sich der das Zeug, ders halt haben will. Der Dungeonfinder hat ohnehin nur zu Anonymität, Unhöflichkeit und Durchrushen geführt.

btw: Ich weiß, dass ich mit dieser Meinung in diesem Forum allein dastehe.


----------



## ÜberNoob (9. Oktober 2010)

meine Meinung ist schnell beschrieben: "1st vor 2nd". 

Wer tankt ist hat auch vorrecht auf tankequipp.

Letztens hat mir eine Eule (2nd als Heiler) das Deftrinket (Siegel des Pantheon) weggewürfelt, und der GM machte nix, war halt regulär.


----------



## Raindog (9. Oktober 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ok, lies du doch mal in so einem thread alle seiten durch, und das gründlich, damit du ja nichts wiederholst.
> 
> Viel Spaß.
> 
> Ich sehe solch ein verhalten, solange man dann nicht scheiße ankommt, als gut an, weil man mit seiner zeit etwas besseres weist anzufangen als ie Kommentare von X-Lesern zu lesen.




Hab ich ja. Nicht zuletzt weil es mein Thread war, und mir die Antworten wichtig waren. Das ist der Sinn einer Diskussion. Aber wenn ich dann das zwanzigste mal gelesen habe "Lol du Noob, hätt ich auch gemacht! Voll der Assi der TE" frage ich mich, ob ne Tonbandaufnahme nicht effektiver wäre?


----------



## Pusillin (9. Oktober 2010)

LOL?
Jeder würfelt auf die Skillung mit der er mitkommt.
Ausnahmen können durch Zustimmung der anderen vorher abgemacht werden.

Willst du jetzt wirklich eine Hunter-Pet-Heal-Equippment Diskussion starten,
oder siehst du ein wie unhöflich das war.

Man sollte sich immer an gewisse Normen halten.
Dein Kick war ziemlich berechtigt.


----------



## Mutato (9. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich hier immer nur von "First Need" und "natürlichen" Regeln lese, dreht sich mein Magen um. 
Gehen wir mal konkret auf die Situation des TE ein:
Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass das Schild des Geisterbosses in SK das besagte Streitobjekt ist.
- Beide Spieler haben die gleiche Klasse und haben lediglich eine unterschiedliche Rolle in dieser Instanz.
- Beide Spieler können potentiell den gleichen Nutzen aus dem Item ziehen. 
Welchen Grund sollte es dafür geben, einem das Recht auf den Gegenstand zu nehmen?
Mal ein anderes Beispiel:
Ihr spielt einen Krieger und seid erst seit kurzem 80. Eigentlich wollt ihr ja am Liebsten Tank spielen, aber
ihr gewinnt schnell die Erfahrung, dass Gruppen euch noch vorm Betreten der Instanz rauswerfen, obwohl
ihr die Mindestanforderungen für die Instanzen erfüllt. Also bleibt euch nur die Wahl als DD mitzugehen und 
geduldet zu werden. 
Es fällt dann bei einem Boss ein typisches Tankitem und der Tank macht von seinem Gott gegebenem Recht
gebrauch, dass Item für sich zu beanspruchen, obwohl er längst besseres hat. Sind ja immerhin ein paar 
Stückchen Gold und davon kann man, obwohl man 15.000 davon auf der hohen Kante hat, ja bekanntlich nicht 
genug bekommen. Ihr schaut dann in die Röhre, weil ihr ja die DD-Rolle in der Instanz bestreitet aber natürlich
einen viel größeren Nutzen aus dem Item ziehen könntet und auch ein Stückchen weiter auf dem Weg zum 
anerkannten Tank wärt.
Was ich eigentlich damit sagen will: Bei der Lootvergabe sind starre Regeln wenig hilfreich. Ein wenig
mehr Feingefühl und Verständnis sollten wir alle bei diesem Thema aufbringen. Schliesslich spielen wir alle
ZUSAMMEN und nicht gegeneinander.


----------



## Raindog (9. Oktober 2010)

Pusillin schrieb:


> LOL?
> Jeder würfelt auf die Skillung mit der er mitkommt.
> Ausnahmen können durch Zustimmung der anderen vorher abgemacht werden.
> 
> ...



Wenn man einen Post mit Worten wie "LOL" beginnt, rollen sich mir die Zehennägel hoch. Außerdem fangen die Innenseiten meiner Hosentaschen an weh zu tun....
Hast du auch nur einen weiteren Kommentar von mir gelesen? Das bezweifle ich ernsthaft....

"An gewisse Normen halten" das gilt aber nur für alle anderen und nicht für dich?





Dog - D'oh!


----------



## Cathan (9. Oktober 2010)

Mutato schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier immer nur von "First Need" und "natürlichen" Regeln lese, dreht sich mein Magen um.
> Gehen wir mal konkret auf die Situation des TE ein:
> Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass das Schild des Geisterbosses in SK das besagte Streitobjekt ist.
> - Beide Spieler haben die gleiche Klasse und haben lediglich eine unterschiedliche Rolle in dieser Instanz.
> - Beide Spieler können potentiell den gleichen Nutzen aus dem Item ziehen.


Diese "unterschiedliche Rolle" ist das einzige was den Tankpala mit sec specc dd davon abhält dem healer den Healkolben wegzuwürfeln.

zu deinem Beispiel:
Und Natürlich ist es First>Sec>gold
heist: Wenn jmd das item nicht braucht weil er ein besseres hat steht es dem mit sec zu.


----------



## Tikume (9. Oktober 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich war Tank geskillt, nicht Heal^^



Dann melde dich auch nur als Tank an.

Wenn Du als Heiler reingehst solltest Du zumindest fragen bevor Du würfelst und eben das mitnehmen was der Tank Dir überlässt.


----------



## Dweencore (9. Oktober 2010)

Pusillin schrieb:


> LOL?
> Jeder würfelt auf die Skillung mit der er mitkommt.
> Ausnahmen können durch Zustimmung der anderen vorher abgemacht werden.
> 
> ...


Hunter-Pet-Heal-Equippment(wie du es nennst) ist was völlig anderes, als Pala kann er umskilln und kann dann das Healeq(DD oder Tank) anziehen.
Es ist natürlich nicht gerade schön, wenn man dann den Tank das EQ wegwürfelt, aber recht darauf zu würfeln hat man!


----------



## Xela95 (9. Oktober 2010)

an den te der tank hat recht den wie auch auf lvl 80 heißt es first for second in low inis du bist heiler und wenn du n tank item haben willst darfst du es nur haben wenn es der tank ned will oder braucht.


----------



## Mutato (9. Oktober 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> Diese "unterschiedliche Rolle" ist das einzige was den Tankpala mit sec specc dd davon abhält dem healer den Healkolben wegzuwürfeln.




Und wo ist das Problem dabei, wenn er als Paladin auch heilen kann? Vielleicht kommt er ja in die Situation als Heiler 
einspringen zu müssen und dann kann er sich über den Knüppel freuen. Ich persönlich würde demjenigen keinen Vorwurf
machen, sofern er sich anständig und fair in der Gruppe verhält.


----------



## Izara (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich seh das ähnlich wie viele hier: wenn ich als Tank in ne Ini reinkomm, hat da gefälligst niemand anderes mit zu bedarfen auf Tankgear - es sei denn, ich brauche es nicht. Wenn ich als Heiler drin gelandet bin, dann hab ich halt Pech gehabt, aber dafür sollte mir niemand mein Heal-Equip wegrollen, der eigentlich nur ein DD ist (z.B.). Dasselbe gilt, wenn man als Retri reinkommt: nur auf DD gear rollen und auf den Rest nur, wenn Heal oder Tank es nicht brauchen. 

So würde das bei mir fair ablaufen. Hab nen Retri/Heal-Pala so hochgelevelt und weil ich eigentlich ständig nur als Heal reinkam, hatte meine kleine Blechdose irgendwann beschissenes Retrigear (ums mal auf gut deutsch zu sagen). Lustigerweise kam ich in Burg Utgarde (frisch lvl 68) als DD rein und musste dann mit meinem CLASSIC Retri Gear (ich hatte nix anderes) um die popelige Dps kämpfen. Sicher, ich bin eine der ersten, die Leute auslacht, wenn sie in Lowlvl-Inis Recount posten, weil ich das albern find auf dem lvl, aber wenn man sich mit extrem miesem Gear schon fast abkotzen muss, um auf - für Retris in dem Bereich - lächerliche 300-400 dps zu kommen, hätte man auch gleich einfach mitheilen können -.- Aufgrund meiner miesen dps wurde ich dann sogar fast aus der Ini gekickt. xD 

Das ist dann für jeden dualgespeccten Char eine Herausforderung: wie komm ich an gutes Equip für beide Talentspezialisierungen? 

Nur.. was ist mit denen, die sich keinen Dualspecc leisten können (weil z.B. Erstcharakter)? Was ist mit all denjenigen, denen man ihr Firstneed-gear einfach so vor der Nase wegschnappt? Ich mein.. ist ja nicht so, dass man besonders arm wäre - goldtechnisch - und sich nix aus dem AH leisten könnte, nech? Immerhin hat man ja die Kohle, um sich Dualspecc zu kaufen.. Also nicht rumjammern, auf ins AH, zum nächsten Schmied oder Juwe und Zeug herstellen lassen. Es ist vielleicht nicht sooooo gut wie das Item aus der Ini, aber Spielern, die das nötiger haben, weil sie evlt nur einen Specc haben, etwas wegrollen, ist blöde.. 

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: *first vor second*  gilt sogar in ICC.. als was du drin bist, darauf hast du need - auf alles andere nur, wenn es sonst niemand für den specc braucht, mit dem er drin ist. Klappt auf lvl 80 doch wunderbar, oder?


----------



## Schlamm (9. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich tanke, dann würfel ich auf tankitems, sonst keiner. Außer ich brauche es nicht, dann kann es haben wer will.

Ich dachte das ist eins der ungeschriebenen Gesetze die jeder kennt und achtet? xD


----------



## Deasaster (9. Oktober 2010)

immortal15 schrieb:


> son quatsch ......wir spielen in woltk .......heißt mach auf alles need was du tragen kannst ....hab gestern den caster stab von saurfang hc bekommen priester hat geheult aber was solls.......30g hatter mir gebracht




....und zusätzlich hat es dir nen eintrag in die ignoliste von 9 bzw. 24 leuten eingebracht du held!


----------



## SonneBlock (9. Oktober 2010)

Sagt der Pala: "Hehe, ich will auch auf Askhandi mitwürfeln!"

RL: "Hahaha, sehr guter Witz.. also welcher Jäger braucht noch?"

----------

Mal kurz nebenbei.

Es ist ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz, dass der Tankgeskillte anrecht auf Tankitems hat, sowie der Heiler der ja evtl umspeccen könnte usw.. 
Jeder hat vor Blizzard das gleiche Recht auf das Loot aber man sollte auch Einstecken können.. bin ich halt als Heiler da. Ja und? Sammel ich eben Heilerezeug und das nächste mal Tankzeug wenn ich als Tank gewählt werde..
Für mich keine Grundlage zur Diskussion, nur weil meine Klasse alles kann muss ich nicht alle drei Equipmentsorten sammeln und quasi danach gieren.. gief, ich kann alles aber nix richtig ^.-


----------



## rocktas (9. Oktober 2010)

*FREAKBROTHER* schrieb:


> erster beitrag (ich bin ganz aufgeregt^^)
> 
> ich geh als dd (fury-krieger) in heroic-ini´s, um an tankgear zu kommen und endlich mal das def-cap zu erreichen, damit ich auch heroics tanken kann.
> 
> ...






so einer wie du wird bei mir nach dem ersten need euf tank items gekickt! wenn du tanken willst dan geh als tank! tank sachen craften lassen = critimun!


----------



## Killding (9. Oktober 2010)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Naja du hast dich als Heiler angemeldet.. wenn du auch als heiler in der Ini bist würfelst du nur für Heilsachen, oder würdest dass mit dem Tank absprechen dass du mitwürfeln darfst, andernfalls wäre es ja unfair für IHN weil er als Tank reingeht und auch dafür Tank items bekommen will..unhöflich find ich das nicht aber absprechen wär wohl besser [/font]


----------



## orkman (9. Oktober 2010)

der andere tank hat recht ... ich bin dudu und bin manchmal heal oder tank ... dann frag ich den tank/healer ob ichs haben kann ... fragen kostet nichts , und wenn du die tank sachen gerne haben willst , dann meld dich eben net als healer an -.-


----------



## Urst (9. Oktober 2010)

1. tankskillung mit stufe 20 als pala einfach nur fail (man tankt als pala bis stufe 40 mit retriskillung)

2. mit tankskillung heilen und auf tankrüssi würfeln fail (als heiler würfelt man um healequip und nichts anderes)

3. ich würde dich auch sofort aus der Gruppe voten (weil du einfach kein Plan hast und um Equip würfelst, das dir gar nicht zusteht)

aber man kann auch am Anfang der ini den tank fragen ob man um das equip mitwürfeln kann und wenn der tank nein sagt dann hast du eben kein Recht dies trotzdem zu tun.

Aber man kann auch alle WOW typischen Regeln missachten und tun was man will so wie du!!!!!!!! Ich hoffe nur das ich niemals das Vergnügen habe dich ingame kennen zu lernen


----------



## Raindog (9. Oktober 2010)

Urst schrieb:


> 1. tankskillung mit stufe 20 als pala einfach nur fail (man tankt als pala bis stufe 40 mit retriskillung)
> 
> Aber man kann auch alle WOW typischen Regeln missachten und tun was man will so wie du!!!!!!!! Ich hoffe nur das ich niemals das Vergnügen habe dich ingame kennen zu lernen




Wer ist gestorben, und hat das Paladinregeltum festgelegt? 
Übrigens: Die multible nutzung von agressiven Satzzeichen ist ein eindeutiges Indiz für einen geistig labilen Zusatand. - Oder mit anderen Worten: Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere. Einelf...


----------



## Muertedeath (9. Oktober 2010)

wenn du tank sachen haben willst melde dich auch als tank an ...ansonsten frage vorher


----------



## DiemoX (9. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man als Heiler reingeht, sollte man wirklich aus Höflichkeit, nein aus Selbstverstädnlichkeit nicht auf Tankitems würfeln, sofern der Tank diese braucht. Ebenso wie bei Heilern und Schadensverursachern.

Wegen Leuten wie dir bin ich schon um so manches item gebracht worden, deshalb kann ich dir nur sagen, dass ich deine Meinung absolut nicht teile und den Tank aus deiner Gruppe nur verstehen kann.


----------



## oens (9. Oktober 2010)

immortal15 schrieb:


> son quatsch ......wir spielen in woltk .......heißt mach auf alles need was du tragen kannst ....hab gestern den caster stab von saurfang hc bekommen priester hat geheult aber was solls.......30g hatter mir gebracht



was bin ich froh das ich mit so einem wie dir nicht raiden muss...da kommt mir echt die galle hoch...allerdings wundert es mich das der RL bzw lootmaster nix gesagt/gemacht hat...dir würde ich ingame die pest an den hals wünschen und auch mehr oder weniger versuchen dich auf dem server "unmöglich" zu machen...und wenn es ein raid deiner gilde war und der priest ein random dann wäre auch deine gilde mit im gespräch...auch wenn man episches in wotlk hinterhergeworfen bekommt gibt es tatsächlich spieler die eben nicht jede id nach icc reingehen und somit froh sind auch mal was gutes zu bekommen...und du verscheuerst den stab für 30 gold...DAS finde ich asozial

unnu höre ich besser auf zu beschreiben bevor ich wegen beleidigung noch nen forenbann bekomme...


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Oktober 2010)

Urst schrieb:


> 1. tankskillung mit stufe 20 als pala einfach nur fail (man tankt als pala bis stufe 40 mit retriskillung)



Was passiert, wenn man das nicht so macht?
Kommt dann die Tank Polizei und haut einem solange mit der Tastatur aufn Kopp bis mans einsieht.
Oder könnte es vllt auch sein, dass jeder das so machen kann wies ihm passt, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass du dicke Wutpickel am Hintern bekommst ?


----------



## Raindog (9. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn man das nicht so macht?
> Kommt dann die Tank Polizei und haut einem solange mit der Tastatur aufn Kopp bis mans einsieht.
> Oder könnte es vllt auch sein, dass jeder das so machen kann wies ihm passt, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass du dicke Wutpickel am Hintern bekommst ?




Toll danke auch.... Kopfkino


----------



## Deis (10. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn man das nicht so macht?
> Kommt dann die Tank Polizei und haut einem solange mit der Tastatur aufn Kopp bis mans einsieht.
> Oder könnte es vllt auch sein, dass jeder das so machen kann wies ihm passt, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass du dicke Wutpickel am Hintern bekommst ?



Steht doch da was dann passiert:
Du wirst aus der Gruppe gewaehlt


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (10. Oktober 2010)

immortal15 schrieb:


> son quatsch ......wir spielen in woltk .......heißt mach auf alles need was du tragen kannst ....hab gestern den caster stab von saurfang hc bekommen priester hat geheult aber was solls.......30g hatter mir gebracht




solchen leuten wie dir wünsch ich arschjucken und gelähmte arme du vollhonk....
wennst dann in cata gear willst und wer würfelts dir weg bist du der nächste der nen "ich-verlasse-meinen-keller-lauf-jetzt-zu-meiner-mami-und-wein-mich-aus-mimimimimi-fred" erstellt...
es geht echt bergab...


----------



## Chelrid (10. Oktober 2010)

Meine meinung:

Wenn ich in eine Ini oder Raid gehe und mich als Heiler, Tank oder DD anmelde, habe ich auch nur auf die Items ein Würfelrecht die für meine  aktuelle Skillung vorgesehen sind. Ansonsten habe ich zu fragen bzw (bei einem Raid) Absprache mit dem Raidleader zu halten.

Also hat der Tank aus deiner Gruppe in meinen Augen richtig gehandelt.


----------



## Novane (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde man darf nur auf das Würfeln für das man angemeldet ist.
Zumindest wenn man sich nicht abspricht.
Ich rege mich jedes mal drüber auf wenn ich mit meiner Mage irgendwo reingehe
und der Healer klat mir ein gutes Teil mit der Begrüdnung mein sec specc ist DD


----------



## Barkyo (10. Oktober 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund sollte der andere Pala ein Vorrecht haben? Hätte ich nicht das Häkchen bei &#8222;Heiler" gemacht, wäre ich der Tank gewesen. Was macht ihn also besser?



ganz einfach. er war nun mal als tank in der gruppe und du als heiler. hättest du den haken nicht gesetzt und jemand anderes würfelt dir alles weg was du braucht, wärst du glaub ich auch nicht wirklich gut auf denjenigen zu sprechen. klar, du kannst auf alle würfeln was du willst aber das macht man iwi einfach nicht. es ist völlig in ordnung wenn man das mit der gruppe vorher abspricht und der tank scheint dir ja sogar noch entgegengekommen zu sein indem er dir gesagt hat, das du wenigstens warten sollst. ich find also auch den kick aus der grp berechtigt. sowas nennt man im allgemeinen ninjalooten 
also die antwort auf deine frage: ja es ist eine frage der höflichkeit.


----------



## ichigoleader (10. Oktober 2010)

Es ist doch selbsverständlich das man um das würfelt für das man in der Instanz ist und wenn man als Heiler in einer Instanz ist dann Würfel ich auch auf entsprechendes Zeug.
Wenn ich mit meinem Schami in einer Ini bin oder in einem Schlachtzug und niemand braucht jetzt zum Beispiel ein Verstärker Item dann frage ich ob ich es haben darf 
und dann hat sich das gegessen.
Jeder aht doch schonmal Folgendes erlebt: man geht wie ein bekloppter PdC nur weil man das schmuckstück will und da kommt so ein dahergelaufener Tank der meint: 
"hmm ich kann ja auch Heilen dann würfel ich jetzt mal um das heiler-trinket".
und wenn er es dann auch noch bekommt und nicht wahrhaben will das ich es besser gebrauchen kann obwohl die gruppe auf ihn einredet kann ich mir nur an den kopf fassen.
Was ist nur aus der Community geworden! 
Ok es sind nicht alle so aber es gibt genug Giev Äpix Idioten bei denen mir nicht einfällt wie ich sie flammen soll weil ich keinen drei tage bann will.


----------



## Männchen (10. Oktober 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich war Tank geskillt, nicht Heal^^
> 
> 
> Aber ich antworte erst mal noch nicht und schaue was noch an Meinungen kommt.



Du warst aber in genau dieser Gruppe als Heiler unterwegs und damit hat der anwesende Tank (nicht Du) Vorrecht auf die Tanksachen. Es gibt kein Gesetz, keine feste Grundlage ... es ist eher eine Art Ehrenkodex. Wenn Du Dich wohlwissend als Tank auch als Heiler anmeldest, nur "um schneller Zugang" für die Instanz zu bekommen und dann dem Tank auch noch die Items, die er braucht, wegwürfelst, dann ist das in meinen Augen schon charakterlich sehr fragwürdig. Persönlich würd ich Dich direkt aus der Gruppe schmeißen und auf die Igno-Liste schreiben, auch wenn ich nur als DD in dieser Gruppe unterwegs bin. 
Man kann zwar jetzt sagen, das Menschen so sind ... sich halt immer in erster Linie selbst versuchen Vorteile zu verschaffen ... aber es sind nicht alle Menschen so und gerade unseren Politikern (sorry, für diesen Seitenhieb), muß man nicht alles abkupfern. 

Gerade die MMO's könnten ein Teamplay und soziales Verhalten lehren ... leider macht die Community dieses immer wieder kaputt, weil das Ego wohl bei vielen zu hoch ist.


----------



## Gnorfal (10. Oktober 2010)

Vernünftig reden mit dem anderen Tank...hätte diesen Thread, etliche dumme Kommentare und auch Antworten überflüssig gemacht.

Oh ich vergas, vernünftige Absprachen in Zufallsgrp setzen Hirn vorraus, mein Fehler.
Weitermachen mit dummen Kommentaren und Antworten.


----------



## Bakardi (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich persönlich finde, dass man nur auf das rollt als das man aktuell in der Instanz ist. Sprich wenn ich als Heiler zugeteilt bin, rolle ich auch nur auf Heal gear (Außer man klärt das mit dem Tank ob, ob es in Ordung für ihn ist).

Ich kenne das ganze aus folgender Situation: Wir waren Uldu 10 und bei dem XT-Boss (Schrottbot ^^) ist dann das recht gut Schild mit Int gedroppt (Name entfallen), ich war als Heal dabei und hatte mich natürlich gefreut das das Ding endlich gedroppt ist, aber ein Tank (!) Pala hat es mir wegewürfelt weil er ja "eigentlich" Heal ist, fand das natürlich nicht so dolle ...

Fazit: Roll auf Gear was deiner zeitigen Aufgabe zusteht, nicht als das was du sonst bist! Wenn man damit nicht einverstanden ist, soll man sich nicht als das anmelden.


----------



## Raindog (10. Oktober 2010)

ichigoleader schrieb:


> Was ist nur aus der Community geworden!



Ich weiß nicht, sag du es mir. Allerdings habe ich noch nicht viele Leute gesehen, die einen Fehler eingestehen, und ihn wieder ausbügeln wollen


----------



## Piggy D. (10. Oktober 2010)

tank wuerfelt auf tankitems, heiler auf heileritems. es ist kackendreist dem tank die items zu klauen, wer tankitems will, sollte sich selber anmelden (im lowlvl bereich ist mir das persoenlich egal, ab 70+ mit den loldk's nicht mehr)


----------



## Leviathan666 (11. Oktober 2010)

Du beschwerst dich nicht ernsthaft darüber, das ein Tank auf sein Recht besteht (auf Tanksachen zu würfeln)?
Höflich ist es DDs ihr Hit-Kram zu überlassen, Heiler ihr MP5-Kram und Tanks ihr Tankkram.
Alles andere ist egoistisch, unfair und unhöflich.

Ach du darfst ja laut Blizzard drauf würfeln also ist es schon ok?
Weit gefehlt.
Nur weil kein Plündermeister dabei ist, der ein bisschen Ahnung von der Lootverteilung hat, besteht noch lange kein Recht auf alles zu würfeln.
Damals nannte man sowas "Ninjalooter". Heutzutage ist es leider schon fast normal.

Lich King Generation eben. Hauptsache alles haben wollen für lau ohne Rücksicht auf andere Mitspieler.

Armes WoW.


----------



## Leonalis (11. Oktober 2010)

*Das lustige ist ja - man streitet sich um etwas, das doch scheiss egal ist? Oder ich meine es ist lv-crap, denn man nach 2 lv wieder austauscht.

Bitte, wer deswegen Ärger produziert hat eindeutig eine beschränkte Sichtweite weil so Lootdiskussionen kann ich mir vorstellen in 25iger Raids

*Aber doch bitte nicht beim Leveln


----------



## Jariel1994 (11. Oktober 2010)

Sind ja teilweise logische Antworten etc. etc...Nur meim Vorposter hat absolut Recht^^


----------



## wowoo (11. Oktober 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund sollte der andere Pala ein Vorrecht haben? *Hätte ich nicht das Häkchen bei &#8222;Heiler" gemacht, wäre ich der Tank gewesen.* Was macht ihn also besser?


Genau das hast du aber nicht gemacht, wenn du nämlich als Tank angemeldet hättest wäre er nicht dabei und du könntest ohne Probleme auf Tank Items würfeln..
Also wenn ich als DD dabei bin und sehe, dass der Heal auf ein Tank Schild würfelt dann stimme ich dem kick auch zu.

Am schlimmsten finde ich Antworten wie "Wir sind hier nicht in ICC du NOOB!" bevor (in meinem Fall ein Jäger) die Gruppe verlässt weil ich ihn gefragt habe wieso er auf mein Tank Schild Bedarf machen..
Was hat das Level mit der Lootregel zu tun? Jeder würfelt auf die Items die zu seiner Rolle passen, wer sich nicht daran hält wird gekickt..
Ist ja nicht so, dass der Dungeonbrowser zufällig die Rollen zufällig wählt, jeder kann davor selbst aussuchen.


----------



## Edrohma (11. Oktober 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach hat jeder das Recht auf Sachen zu würfeln die er gebrauchen kann.

Alle Spieler haben die gleichen Rechte, zahlen ja auch alle ungefähr das gleiche.

Finds sehr absurd darauf zu bestehen dass eine bestimmte Art von Loot nur einem bestimmten Spieler zusteht weil dieser gerade eine bestimmte Skillung hat.


----------



## IchbinArzt (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube da muss man nicht groß drüber reden oder ??? Du bist in der Gruppe der Heiler und er der Tank. Klar hat er ein vorrecht auf Tank items. 
Wenn Du nur Tankzeug brauchst kannst Du dich auch als Tank anmelden und dann tanken. Ich glaube soviel Menschenverstand solltest du haben das dir 
das einleuchtet. Um Tank items können DDs und Heiler dann würfeln wenn der Tank es nicht braucht. Andersrum muss der Tank warten ob der Heiler/DD ein 
Item zum heilen oder schaden machen braucht. 

Doc


----------



## wowoo (11. Oktober 2010)

Edrohma schrieb:


> Finds sehr absurd darauf zu bestehen dass eine bestimmte Art von Loot nur einem bestimmten Spieler zusteht weil dieser gerade eine bestimmte Skillung hat.


Das hat eigentlich mehr mit der Dungeonbrowser-Rolle zu tun und weniger mit der Skillung.

Es wäre doch ein bisschen unfair wenn ein Pala nur weil er jede Rolle spielen könnte auf jeden Loot Bedarf macht und so alle anderen gar nichts bekommen oder?
Deswegen muss jeder seine Rolle wählen und darf dann nur auf den Loot der zu seiner Rolle passt würfeln..


----------



## Edrohma (11. Oktober 2010)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Wenn Du nur Tankzeug brauchst kannst Du dich auch als Tank anmelden und dann tanken...



Oh ja, auch wenn du nur Heal- oder DDequip besitzt, wenn du Tankzeug willst meld dich einfach mal als Tank an 

Umgekehr natürlich genauso, wenn du mal was anderes als tanken machen möchtest... egal was solls, meld dich halt mit 500 mana, ohne Addheal u.s.w. als Heiler an 

Edit: Es kann mehr als einer Bedarf würfeln...


----------



## wowoo (11. Oktober 2010)

Edrohma schrieb:


> Umgekehr natürlich genauso, wenn du mal was anderes als tanken machen möchtest... egal was solls, meld dich halt mit 500 mana, ohne Addheal u.s.w. als Heiler an


Was würdest du machen? Als Tank Rnd Inis anmelden und dann deinem Heiler die Items wegnehmen?

Man sollte sich halt für EINE Rolle entscheiden und dann als diese Instanzen besuchen, auf die Items hat man dann natürlich firstneed.

Wenn du dann aber doch lieber Heal machen willst kannst du entweder die Items die niemand braucht (in normalen und hero Instanzen also fast alle) als Sec mitnehmen oder einfach ein bissen was herstellen lassen anstatt dir dein sec gear auf kosten der Anderen zu farmen..


----------



## Silenzz (11. Oktober 2010)

Edrohma schrieb:


> Oh ja, auch wenn du nur Heal- oder DDequip besitzt, wenn du Tankzeug willst meld dich einfach mal als Tank an
> 
> Umgekehr natürlich genauso, wenn du mal was anderes als tanken machen möchtest... egal was solls, meld dich halt mit 500 mana, ohne Addheal u.s.w. als Heiler an
> 
> Edit: Es kann mehr als einer Bedarf würfeln...



Man kann auch einfach mal nachfragen, ob Gegenstand X oder Gegenstand Y noch gebraucht wird  Hab das damals, als ich mein Heal-Eq für meinen Pala zusammengesucht hab, auch so gemacht. Was besseres fällt mir nicht ein, wenn das Eq nicht passt um als z.B. Healer mitzugehn.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (11. Oktober 2010)

Edrohma schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat jeder das Recht auf Sachen zu würfeln die er gebrauchen kann.
> 
> Alle Spieler haben die gleichen Rechte, zahlen ja auch alle ungefähr das gleiche.
> 
> Finds sehr absurd darauf zu bestehen dass eine bestimmte Art von Loot nur einem bestimmten Spieler zusteht weil dieser gerade eine bestimmte Skillung hat.



Laut den Nutzerbedingungen von Blizzard hat der Spieler nur ein Recht, und zwar das er sich einen Stufe 1 Charakter auf einen Server erstellen darf. Mehr nicht! Nur weil man zahlender Kunde ist darf man noch lange nicht alles. Wie schon gesagt wurde, es geht um die Höflichkeit, da ist es schnurzpiepegal ob du 13€ oder 200€ im Monat zahlst, mehr Rechte hast du dadurch nicht.

Klar kann jeder auf das Würfeln was er auch braucht, nur wenn ein Heiler als Heiler dabei ist, und er braucht für seine Tankskillung nen Tankitem, dann hat er vorher gefälligst zu fragen, ob er das für seine Tankskillung haben darf, denn der richtige Tank, der grad dabei ist, hat das Hauptrecht auf die Items Bedarf zu würfeln, wenn er sie wirklich braucht. So läuft das nunmal und so habe ich das bis jetzt immer gesehen, aber auch ich hatte einige Vollidioten dabei. Da war mal in den Hallen der Reflexion ein DD der dem Tank das Schild weggewürfelt hat. Der Tank sagte vorher noch das er das Schild braucht (sein derzeitiges war ja auch schlechter). Da droppt es, der DD gewinnt und das entsetzen war groß. Haben den natürlich alle angemotzt und er sagte nur "Ey ich bin Dual, ich brauch das auch"... irgendwann isser einfach abgehaun und der Tank war angepisst... kann ich wirklich verstehen. Da fragt man vorher oder überlässt es den Tank, da er ja schon vorher sagte das er das Schild haben möchte.

Ich bin sogar so nett (manchmal wohl zu nett) und überlasse als 80er den nicht 80ern, die noch Equip brauchen, das Item, falls er Bedarf würfelt und es minimal besser ist als mein aktuelles. Denn letztendlich hol ich mir ja eh Equip für Marken, also brauch ich ja z.B. keinen Helm der grad mal 10 Punkte mehr Ausdauer hat, während es den anderen Spieler vielleicht über 50 Ausdauer bringt. Schade ums Item, da ich es irgendwann eh verkaufe und er damit noch prima leveln kann.

Ich bin auch auf der Seite des Tanks, denn der Tank war nunmal der Tank und braucht somit Tankitems, da hat nen Heiler nichts mit anzufangen. Ich wette, wenn ein Heilitems gedroppt wäre und der Tank würfelt es ihn weg, hätte es ihn sicher auch aufgeregt.


----------



## Leonalis (11. Oktober 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Da war mal in den Hallen der Reflexion ein DD der dem Tank das Schild weggewürfelt hat. Der Tank sagte vorher noch das er das Schild braucht (sein derzeitiges war ja auch schlechter). Da droppt es, der DD gewinnt und das entsetzen war groß. Haben den natürlich alle angemotzt und er sagte nur "Ey ich bin Dual, ich brauch das auch"... irgendwann isser einfach abgehaun und der Tank war angepisst... kann ich wirklich verstehen. Da fragt man vorher oder überlässt es den Tank, da er ja schon vorher sagte das er das Schild haben möchte.



Oh man!!! Vergleicht doch nicht die vom TE geschilderte Situation WÄHREND DEM LEVELN und dem Lootgeilen verhalten auf Lv 80.

Lustig ist auch, das sich hier tatsächlich Aufregen wie es beim  Leveln zu und hergeht. Ich meine beim Lv hat man die höchste Materialverschwendung. Du tauscht Waffen/Equip schneller als man überhaupt einen nutzen davon hat. Man ist mit Lv 25 iner Instanz, bekommt ein Gegenstand für Lv 27 den man dann anzieht aber mit Lv 28 wieder gegen was aus der höheren Instanz tauscht.

GZ und hier dann richtlinien erstellen das nur der Heiler heilerzeug bekommt usw. Ich meine schaut euch die Tanks beim Lvn mal an. Das ist ein Pala (Retri) der seine Glyphe fürn Manareg drin hat, weihe spammt und ne schnelle 1h waffe hat und SDB richtet. *GZ* der ultra-tank in Retriskillung. 

*Hier jetzt zu sagen das ein "reiner" retri nicht auf tankzeug würfeln darf ist einfach nur dumm und beschränkt"
*
Endcontent ist anderst. Hier ist es tatsächlich so das man Zeug braucht und man es abgrenzen darf weil man je nach dem was für einen Loot vor sich hat nicht direkt einen bessern bekommt. Ich denke hier gerade eben an die Trinkets. Ein Rare's gut wo dann der DD nicht auf Tankzeug würfeln sollte wenn es dem Tank im positiven sinne dient.



Aber bitte, bitte differenziert doch die Situation. Der TE spricht vom Leveln!!!


----------



## Miný (11. Oktober 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Dann meld dich halt nur als Tank an, dann passiert das nicht.
> 
> Und ich finde, der Tank ist absolut im Recht. Du bist als Heiler da, nicht als Tank.
> 
> Findest du es toll, wenn DDs dir das Tankzeug wegwürfeln?



Kann ich einfach nur unterstreichen . 

Du musst das mit dem Tank dann vorher abklären , wenn er nicht will, dann ist es nur von dir höflich nicht mit drum zu würfeln. 

Oder du meldest dich einfach nur als Tank an


----------



## Vadesh (11. Oktober 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Lust den Troll Beitrag noch mal zu lesen aber ich meine das er geschrieben hat das er Tank und Heiler angekreuzt hat. Das geht doch nur wenn man Dual Spec hat oder vertue ich mich? Und auf Level 21 kann er kein Dual Spec haben. Und wenn das Tool erlaubt das man unter Level 40 beides ankreuzen kann ist das meiner Meinung nach ein Mini Fehler des Tool. Es sollte nur erlauben das zu machen was der Char auch wirklich kann.



Man kann alles ankreuzen was man in der Theorie, mit einer gewissen Skillung und einem bestimmten Equip theoretisch erfüllen könnte. (Von Barlow geklaut)

Der Dungeonsucher schaut sich nicht deine Skillung an und sagt dir dann, was du tun darfst.


----------



## Leonalis (11. Oktober 2010)

Bis Lv 30 kann man theoretisch ohne 1 Punkt in Talente  zu setzen leveln weil man 

1. sauwenig cast zur verfügung hat
2. mit den nötigen kleinem grünnen equip jede ausrichung erfüllt (hier jetzt pala)

Willste heilen, kleide dich im stoff, 
Willste Tanken such etwas schwere Rüstung und lasst dich schlagen, resp. teile als dd aus.

Der Bereich bis an die lv 40 ist sowiso nicht der rede wert weil es einfach unerträglich ist, lange dauert und einem nur nervt.


----------



## Feldheld (11. Oktober 2010)

Edrohma schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat jeder das Recht auf Sachen zu würfeln die er gebrauchen kann.
> 
> Alle Spieler haben die gleichen Rechte, zahlen ja auch alle ungefähr das gleiche.
> 
> Finds sehr absurd darauf zu bestehen dass eine bestimmte Art von Loot nur einem bestimmten Spieler zusteht weil dieser gerade eine bestimmte Skillung hat.



Typen wie du haben es auf meinem Server seeeeehr schwer. Kaum einer von Deinem intellektuellen und sozialen "Niveau" erreicht auf Bloodhoof Level 80.


Und das ist der Hauptgrund dafür, daß ich diesen Server so schätze.


----------



## Tikume (11. Oktober 2010)

Edrohma schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat jeder das Recht auf Sachen zu würfeln die er gebrauchen kann.



Dann würfelt jeder auf alles Bedarf. Items kann man auch beim NPC verkaufen und Geld kann jeder brauchen.
Irgendo geht es auch um Fairness. Genauso würde ich z.B. wenn ich schon ein oder zwei Sachen erwürfelt habe und ein anderer bis dahin leer ausgegangen ist auch mal passen.


----------



## Rolandos (11. Oktober 2010)

Meine Güte, immer dieser Schwachsinn mit dem Thema, wer darf auf was würfeln. Jeder kann auf das würfeln was er gebrauchen kann, Punkt um, Basta.
Also kann ein Paladin auf Heiler, DD und Tankplattenrüstung oder Schmuckstücke würfeln.

Das ist erlaubt und nicht asozial oder unhöflich.

Einzig was dann beachtet werden sollte, wenn Jemand etwas erhalten hat was er gebrauchen kann, sollte er sich beim nächten Teil etwas zurückhalten und auch anderen etwas gönnen. Wenn er das nicht macht, das währe unsozial oder unhöflich. Aber es ist auch nicht verboten.

Eigendlich währe es eine gute Idee von Blizzard, das bei einer Abwahl ein Grund angegeben werden muss. Wenn dann der Grund ist, der Spieler würfelt auf alles, können die GM Diejenigen bannen, die abgewält haben.

Unter gebrauchen verstehe ich, nicht gebrauchen zum entzaubern oder verkaufen.


----------



## MasterCrain (11. Oktober 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Meine Güte, immer dieser Schwachsinn mit dem Thema, wer darf auf was würfeln. Jeder kann auf das würfeln was er gebrauchen kann, Punkt um, Basta.
> Also kann ein Paladin auf Heiler, DD und Tankplattenrüstung oder Schmuckstücke würfeln.
> 
> Das ist erlaubt und nicht asozial oder unhöflich.
> ...



Würd ich zugern sehen wie du in nem Raid als Tank rumrennst. Nach wochen droppt endlich das eine Teil was dir noch fehlt und so ein Gammel DD der vielicht irgentwann mal Tank skillen wollen würde, würfelt es dir weg. Man sehen wie sich deine Meinung dan ändert. Interesannt find ich übrigens das 90% der Leute mit dieser Meinung selbe Hybriden spielen...


----------



## Philine (11. Oktober 2010)

Ist doch wohl logisch man würfelt auf das Bedarf wie man da ist d.h. wenn du als Heal da bist würfelst du nur auf Heal sachen Bedarf wenn du sie brauchst.
Und auf Tanksachen dann halt mit gier! (Dann ist es halt reine Glückssache)

so kommt man auch net mit anderen in zankereien.


----------



## T 2the ezla (11. Oktober 2010)

zittiere Raindog:"Bitte beachtet, dass das hier weder ein Flameware werden soll, noch ein ein Privatkrieg."
kommentiere:"klar." *hust*

DU meldest dich als Heiler an und meckerst rum, WEIL du NICHT firstneed auf die tanksachn haben darfst.
der EIG. tank will mit dir ein kompromiss eingehn und DU verzichtest drauf und machst einen auf dickschädel?

und postest 10min später ein thread?

zittiere nochmals:"Bitte beachtet, dass das hier weder ein Flameware werden soll, noch ein ein Privatkrieg."
bei so nem mimimi-thread ist das vorprogrammiert.

gruss Tezla - Ysera maybe Ally o.O


----------



## Eldergrow (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich denke ist eine reine Frage der Höflichkeit und Fairness.

Du kannst auf alles need Würfeln was Du anziehen und auch tragen kannst, dafür wurde das Würfelsystem so angepasst. 
Platte für Platteträger und Stoff für Stoffträger. Heal oder Tank ist nicht die Frage, sonst könnten auch Platte-, Leder- oder Schwererüstungs-Heiler auch auf Stoff-Heileritems "need" würfeln.
Dementsprechend gibt das Würfelsystem ganz klar vor was ok ist und was nicht.

Anders die Entscheidung der Höflichkeit und Fairness:
Wie oft habe ich schon erlebt, dass ich auf Items passe weil es ein anderer es dringender benötigt, aber wenn ich ein Item benötige, sich alle drauf stürzen... 
Die meisten spielen nur noch für sich und sind Itemgeil ohne Ende. 
Bestes Beispiel, was bestimmt jeder schon erlebt hat : "Du betrittst die "Hallen der Reflektion" der erste Boss fällt, das Tankschild ist nicht im Loot...plötzlich reduziert sich die Zahl der Gruppenmember von 5 auf 4...und warum? Der Tank hat das einige Item, welches er benötigt nicht bekommen, also uninteressant weiter in der Gruppe zu bleiben. ID im Eimer, Pech für die Anderen, evtl. haben die anderen 4 ja noch 20 Minuten Zeit auf einen Ersatztank zu warten, der nicht gleich die Gruppe verlässt, aber die Chance ist ja ehr gering .

Durch die ganzen "Kindergarten" kann man Fairness leider nicht immer voraussetzen. Ich entscheide es mittlerweile Individuell.
Meistens merkt man ob es sich um "reifere" Spieler handelt oder einfach nur "%!$*'dämliche" 

Ich bin absolut für Fairness, aber es setzt voraus, dass die Anderen gleiches Verhalten an den Tag legen.

Gruß Elder


----------



## Bif (11. Oktober 2010)

Eldergrow schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke ist eine reine Frage der Höflichkeit und Fairness.
> 
> ...



Ich kann da Elder nur zustimmen. Die technischen Möglichkeiten sind einfach gegeben auch auf anderes als die aktuelle, rollenspezifische Ausrüstung zu würfeln. Ich entscheide mittlerweile auch individuell wie ich verhalte bei Lovlvl-Inis und warte meist ab wie denn die anderen würfeln. Es ist zwar schön und nett wenn auch im niedrigstufigen Bereich die First>Second - Regel angewendet wird, wie wir sie aus Raids/HC Inis kennen, aber sind wir mal ehrlich: Nach spätestens 3 Stufen wirft man den Mist sowieso wieder weg, weil es was besseres gibt und des weiteren kann man in die Inis beliebig oft rein. Ich reg mich da drüber nicht mehr auf. Solltet Ihr auch nicht^^


----------



## Duexer (11. Oktober 2010)

hab nicht alles gelesen aber um es kurz zu machen:

Der TE ist im Unrecht. Es ist ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz (so sollte es zumindest sein), dass wenn du als Heal rein gehst auch nur auf Heal-Sachen würfelst. Wenn der Tank etwas nicht braucht dann ist es ok aber man sollte so etwas vorher absprechen. Man nennt dies übrigens auch n1 und n2. Du hattest in diesem Fall ganz klar nur n2.


----------



## Drakhgard (11. Oktober 2010)

Mal ganz ehrlich: Was gibt es hier noch lang zu fragen?

Melde ich mich als Tank an, würfle ich first need auf Tank-Gear (= BEDARF, sofort!).
Melde ich mich als DD an, würfle ich first need auf DD-Gear (= BEDARF, sofort!).
Melde ich mich als Heal an, würfle ich first need auf Heal-Gear (= BEDARF, sofort!).

Will ich nun als Tank beispielsweise DD Gear, so klär ich gleich AM BEGINN der Instanz dies mit der Gruppe ab. Wenn kein DD first need hat (= sofort BEDARF macht), dann kann ich Bedarf drücken.

Wenn ich als Heal dann Tank sachen will, der Tank das Zeugs aber auch braucht, ist es dem Tank anstandslos zu überlassen. Das sind ganz einfache Loot Regeln, frei nach dem angemessenen und gruppenförderlichem Benehmen. Allerdings will sich eben niemand dran halten, weil jeder eben Lootgeil ist. Ich sag immer: selber Schuld! Wenn man sich als Heal anmeldet, dann hat man auch nur auf das Healzeugs zu rollen. Wenn man Bock auf Tank-Zeugs hat, soll man auch als Tank rein.

Dies bedarf keiner Diskussion.


----------



## schnatze (11. Oktober 2010)

Welch komische ansicht doch so manch spieler vertritt. Wenn du als heiler in einer Instanz bist hast du NUR auf heilerklamotten zu würfeln. Wenn du was für deine zweitskillung haben möchtest wirst du fragen müssen weil das eben nicht dein first-need ist in dem moment.

wo kommen wir denn da sonst hin. als pala kannste ja dann auf ALLES bedarf anmelden. ja ich bin grad als heal drin -> BEDARF ja ich kann ja auch tanken -> BEDARF ach und wenn ich morgen mal umskillen will auf DD dann nehm ich das item auch gleich mit -> BEDARF . hallo? gesunder menschenverstand?


----------



## JohnRoe (11. Oktober 2010)

Du warst in der Grp als Heiler also hast du auch Firstneed auf Healzeug und nicht auf Sachen die der eigentliche Tank braucht.

So siehts aus und nicht anders. Is ja nix neues das die Heiler auf Tankzeug würfeln DD´s auf Healzeug usw. trotzdem solltest du wenn du Tank-Loot willst auch tanken


----------



## Slavery (11. Oktober 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder auf das Gear würfeln, dass er auch für seine momentane Rolle benötigt. Dass du dich zusätzlich aus Heiler anmeldest, gibt dir nicht das recht dem aktuellen Tank die Sachen wegzuwürfeln. Um dein beschriebenes Problem zu lösen, würde ich dir raten dich nur als Tank anzumelden.


----------



## Stevesteel (11. Oktober 2010)

ich schließe mich uneingeschränkt den gefühlten drölfzig Millionen Vorpostern an.


----------



## Nicorobbin (11. Oktober 2010)

Du wirst als heiler einer Gruppe zugefügt und beschwerst dich das du nicht auf tank würfeln darfst?
Weil du nicht so lang warten wolltest?
Und würfelst dann demjenigen die Klamotten weg der so lang gewartet hat?

Ich machs kurz: Ich würd dich auch kicken, du bist asozial.


----------



## Rolandos (11. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Würd ich zugern sehen wie du in nem Raid als Tank rumrennst. Nach wochen droppt endlich das eine Teil was dir noch fehlt und so ein Gammel DD der vielicht irgentwann mal Tank skillen wollen würde, würfelt es dir weg. Man sehen wie sich deine Meinung dan ändert. Interesannt find ich übrigens das 90% der Leute mit dieser Meinung selbe Hybriden spielen...



Mein Char lief nicht als Tank rum, aber auch ihm wurde so manches weggewürfelt. Ja, und!? Das ist ebend WOW.
Und wie ich es beschrieben habe, der der dann schon etwas bekommen hat verzichtet beim nächsten male. Und schon ist alles wieder in Butter. Das ist auch WOW.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Oktober 2010)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Ich machs kurz: Ich würd dich auch kicken, du bist asozial.



Ihr seid zu gutmütig.

Ich finde kicken ist noch viel zu harmlos für die nasse Töle.

Er eröffnet hier nen Thread voller Selbstherrlichkeit und Egoismus und tritt dabei alle Regeln des sozialen Miteinanders, die wir und in WOW mühsam erkämpft haben, mit den Füßen.
Quasi den eigenen Spielinhalt als zentrale Daseinsberchetigung definierend.
Ohne jede Reue und Einsicht. Stur wie ein mit Rübenöl betriebener russicher Panzer, durchpflügt er die Ettikette und die Herzen seiner Mitspieler.
Links und rechts liegen Nächstenliebe und Ehre im nassen aufgewühlten Schmutz.
Nur die glänzenden Items vor den kleinen bösartigen Augen, ist jeder Rest Menschlichkeit aus ihm gewichen.
Da stehen wir nun vor den Trümmern unsere Community und sagen: NEIN.
NEIN zur Missachtung der grundlegende Regeln
NEIN zu Egoismus und Selbstherrlichkeit
NEIN zu Größenwahn und Teamunfähigkeit
NEIN zu Bier mit Cola drin.

HA, wie gefällt dir dass Nasser Hund!?


----------



## Ya2So4 (11. Oktober 2010)

@Threadersteller
"Himmel, kein Beinbruch. Und auch kein Grund meinen Frust in einem Forum auszulassen. Ganz ehrlich? Es hat mich völlig kalt gelassen."

Es ist nur ein Spiel und nur ein scheiss müllitem.
Der Sinn des Spiels sollte aber doch der sein, dass man gemeinsam mit anderen Spass daran hat oder?
Da finde ich es prinzipiell bedenklich, wenn man sein "gutes Recht" über ein gewisses zwischenmenschliches Fingerspitzengefühl stellt.
Wenn es dir scheiss egal ist dass sich der Tankspieler ärgert weil man ihm Items wegwürfelt die für ihn gedacht wären, dann versaust du ihm irgendwo den Spielspass obwohl er sich dir gegenüber korrekt verhalten hat.
Ich würd dich deshalb nicht als komplett assozial bezeichnen, aber wenn du nicht selber kapierst dass du den Leuten mit sowas unnötig aufn Sack gehst, zweifle ich an deinem Verstand.


----------



## b1gg3r (11. Oktober 2010)

ich empfinde das so, wenn ein tank in der grp ist auch wenn man selber auch einen tankspecc hat, hat der aktuelle tank in der grp das vorrecht auf tank items, weil er ja tankt, wenn du auf tanken sachen würfelen willst dann frag vorher den tank ob er es braucht.

du bist als heal in die grp gekommen also hast du vorrecht auf heiler eq.

wenn du schon als tank/heal angemeldet bist da sprich halt am anfang der ini das mit dem jeweiligen tank/heal ab ob das in ordnung ist wenn auch drauf würfelst.

ich finds viel schlimmer das krieger, auf ringe und halsketten, mit agi arp und ap first würflen, obwohl ihc als shcurke da 1st need drauf hab.


----------



## Najsh (11. Oktober 2010)

Habe mir die 11 Seiten nicht durchgelesen - aber bei mir war es immer so - und das hat auch
immer gut geklappt:

wer need hat - macht need 
hat keiner need:
- wirds nach Möglichkeit gedissed oder 
- alle würfeln drauf als Umkostenpauschale für eventuelles reppen

Aber sollte mich ein Schurke argumentativ davon überzeugen, dass er need auf def platte hat,
ändere ich auch geren meine Meinung...


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (11. Oktober 2010)

Was das mit dem GM angeht, hast du wahrscheinlich Recht. Als ich mit WoW angefangen hatte, gab's auch mal nen Konflikt zwischen mir (Feral Druide) und nem Caster. Es dropte ein Stab der die Angriffkraft in Katzengestallt extrem gepusht hätte. Allerdings war da ZM und Int drauf. Jedenfalls hab ich als Katze Bedarf drauf gewürfelt, da mich die Angriffskraft interessiert hat und ich beim Questen auch schon mal als Caster unterwegs war. Ich hab den Stab zwar nich bekommen, aber der Caster meinte dann trotzdem nen Flamewar starten zu müssen, was in 2 Tickets mündete. Am nächsten Tag hatte ich dann Gelegenheit mal mit nem GM über die Sache zu reden, und, da ich nun mal noch keine Ahnung hatte, habe ich ihn gefragt ob ich denn nen groben Fehler damit begangen hätte, auf diesen Stab zu würfeln. Und dazu sagte der GM sinngemäß, es ist nicht verboten auf Items Bedarf anzumelden, sofern man sie benutzen kann. Ob es Sinn macht auf jedes Item Bedarf zu würfeln, ist allerdings ne andere Frage, die jeder für sich selbst beantworten muss. Also rein rechtlich warst du da auf der sicheren Seite.
Allerdings bin ich mittlerweile auch der Ansicht, daß ein Tank Vorrecht auf Tankgear hat, so wie Healer auf Healgear usw. Insofern versteh ich schon den Tank wenn er sich darüber aufregt - besonders wenn er das Zeug wirklich noch gebrauchen kann.


----------



## Ravenhawwk (11. Oktober 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach darf man nicht auf Tanksachen würfeln wenn man als Heiler in der Ini ist, ausser natürlich der Tank braucht es nicht.

Man hat Vorrecht auf Items für den Job den man gerade macht. Ich wäre auch sauer gewesen wenn mir der Heiler das Tankzeug wegwürfelt. Gut für ihn wenn er nen Hybrid spielt der beides kann, aber fair sollte fair bleiben.


----------



## MasterCrain (11. Oktober 2010)

Ihr wisst schon das der TE sich zwischendrinn bereits entschuldigt hat?


----------



## Tomratz (11. Oktober 2010)

Deligor schrieb:


> Ich bin ein wenig misstrauisch wenn ich das so lese...
> 
> Du hast hier über 400 Beiträge und beziehst offen Stellung gegen eine in WoW eigendlich eindeutige Einstellung...Ich kenne keinen der deine Ansicht wirklich guten Gewissens vertreten würde...
> 
> ...




/sign


----------



## Edrohma (11. Oktober 2010)

Feldheld schrieb:


> Typen wie du haben es auf meinem Server seeeeehr schwer. Kaum einer von Deinem intellektuellen und sozialen "Niveau" erreicht auf Bloodhoof Level 80.
> 
> 
> Und das ist der Hauptgrund dafür, daß ich diesen Server so schätze.
> ...






Tikume schrieb:


> Dann würfelt jeder auf alles Bedarf. Items kann man auch beim NPC verkaufen und Geld kann jeder brauchen.
> Irgendo geht es auch um Fairness. Genauso würde ich z.B. wenn ich schon ein oder zwei Sachen erwürfelt habe und ein anderer bis dahin leer ausgegangen ist auch mal passen.



Ja genau need zum verkaufen ist das selbe wie need für Dualspec... richtig erkannt.


Und an den Rest, jaaa ihr habt Recht, jedes eurer Worte sollte in Stein gemeißelt werden... Solang dass aber noch nicht passiert ist bleibt jedem selbst überlassen wie er das mit dem würfeln hällt. 


Achja und jemanden zu beleidigen, nur weil er eine andere Meinung hat als man selbst zeugt sowohl von mangelnder Reife als auch von der Unfähigkeit die eigenen Ansichten zu vertreten bzw. zu begründen. Deshalb geh ich auf so einen verbalen Durchfall gar nicht erst ein, dont feed the troll u.s.w.


----------



## Raindog (11. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon das der TE sich zwischendrinn bereits entschuldigt hat?




*Oh mein Gott*.... ich fall vom Glauben ab!

Ich habe die neusten Kommentare auf den letzten drei Seiten überflogen. Der Inhlat war der gleiche, und hatte nichts mehr mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun. Sinnloses Geschwafel, auf das jeder Kommunalpolitiker eifersüchtig wäre.
Und dann das..

Master Crain ich möchte dir danke. Ganz ehrlich und aus tiefstem Herzen. Ein Lichtblick im dunklen Abgrund dieser Com. 



Und um die Worte des guten Sammlers zu bekräftigen, möchte ich nur noch kurz am Rande erwähnen: Ich kann nur noch breitbeinig und weit ausholendend gehen. Meine Cojones sind so extrem angeschwollen voller Perfektion und Egoismus...
... der Teil mit dem russichen Panzer hat mir übrigens besonder gut gefallen!



Raindog - der erste T80U in diesem Forum (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/T-80)


----------



## Namir (11. Oktober 2010)

Meine Meinung: 
Man darf auf das würfeln, als das man sich angemeldet hat: Du meldest dich als Heiler und Tank also darfst du auf Heiler und Tankitems würfeln. Ich sehe nicht ein, dass jemand der sich noch extra die Mühe macht dem Dungeon-Tool mehr Handlungsspielraum zu gewähren und somit die Wartezeiten zu verkürzen bestraft werden soll. Denn im Endeffekt ist es ja nicht deine Schuld, dass du als Heiler vom Tool akzeptiert wurdest.

Ich habe Mühe, wenn der Vergelterpaladin, der sich nur als Vergelter anmeldet dem Heiler und dem Tank die Items wegwürfelt.


----------



## Groth (11. Oktober 2010)

Señor Raindog:
Sie sollten Prediger werden; oder Politiker. Eine Ausdrucksweise mit solch einem gehobenen Niveau bringt meine lüstlichen Reize deutscher Grammatik exorbitant in Wallung. Da muss ich dir nun wirklich mal gratulieren!

Zum eigtl Post:
Der Tank hatte, meiner Meinung nach, Recht.


----------



## myadictivo (11. Oktober 2010)

scheiss auf "moral" und "recht" (soweit es sowas in einem pc spiel gibt)
du kannst es gebrauchen, dann würfel drum.

mein gott. und so nen uffstand wegen nem pobelitem aus ner anfangsinstanz, was nach 2 leveln eh weggeschmissen wird, weil was neues dropt


----------



## Raindog (11. Oktober 2010)

Groth schrieb:


> Señor Raindog:
> Sie sollten Prediger werden; oder Politiker. Eine Ausdrucksweise mit solch einem gehobenen Niveau bringt meine lüstlichen Reize deutscher Grammatik exorbitant in Wallung. Da muss ich dir nun wirklich mal gratulieren!
> 
> Zum eigtl Post:
> Der Tank hatte, meiner Meinung nach, Recht.




_"Alta was? Watt bring ich zum wallen? Schwul oda waz? Geh ma kalt duschen ja!!!!111einself"_


Ich danke dir, und weiß auch mittlerweile, dass der Tank völlig im Recht war. Dummerweise habe ich ihn nie wieder getroffen. Sonst hätte ich mich sogar bei ihm entschuldigt. Selbst wenn ich auf seinem Server nen Twink hätte erstellen müssen 



Dog - Russischer T80U


----------



## Cathan (11. Oktober 2010)

myadictivo schrieb:


> scheiss auf "moral" und "recht" (soweit es sowas in einem pc spiel gibt)
> du kannst es gebrauchen, dann würfel drum.
> 
> mein gott. und so nen uffstand wegen nem pobelitem aus ner anfangsinstanz, was nach 2 leveln eh weggeschmissen wird, weil was neues dropt


Es geht ums prinzip.
Und wer sowas im Low Level macht, würde es auch im HIghlevel machen (es sei denn er wird vom davon überzeugt dass es falsch ist so wie hier  )
und ich denke dass es dich da interessieren würde wenn du betroffen wärst.


----------



## Chirogue (11. Oktober 2010)

Krezton schrieb:


> Hast du dem Tank gesagt dass du eigentlich Tank bist ? Aber wenn du als Heiler drin bist müsstest dich echt mit dem Tank absprechen oder halt warten ob needed oder giert und sonst einfach als tank nur anmelden dann haste die Probleme nicht



/push


----------



## myadictivo (11. Oktober 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> und ich denke dass es dich da interessieren würde wenn du betroffen wärst.



als ob noch niemandem jemals nen item weggewürfelt worden wär 
is doch aber mittlerweile echt bums


----------



## Vaiara (11. Oktober 2010)

also ganz ehrlich, ich finds nicht so schlimm wie manch andere/r vielleicht.. vielleicht sollte man ansagen, dass es für den eigentlich anderen specc ist (jaja, kein dualspecc mit 21, i know..) und dem aktuellen tank das item nicht vor der nase wegwürfeln.. heißt, ich würd mich net dran stören, wenn zwei palas um die tankplatte würfeln.. falls der tank es aber wirklich braucht (zur not per beobachten items vergleichen), stehts ihm auch zu.. wenn ers nicht braucht (gibt ja viele, die ohne need bedarf würfeln, nur weil grad die rüssi-klasse passt), kann es eben der andre haben..
gleiches gilt meiner meinung nach auch für leder bei druiden bzw shamis..
der tank hat vorrecht, aber die andren dürfen auch bedarf würfeln, wenn sie bedarf haben..


----------



## benwingert (11. Oktober 2010)

in 5er innis roll ich auf alles was ich brauch also die 2 skillungen die ich hab. in raids nur auf das was für meine aktuelle skillung ist. man bruacht ja wohl keinen solchen aufstand machen wegen sowas wenn ma n item von ner anderen skillung weggerollt bekommt hat ma halt 20 mins verloren...na und? ich mecker ja auch nich wenn mir mein tnakzeug von dds oder heals weggerollt wird...


----------

